# California Heroin - mini/mega thread



## SirSpaggy

For all the LA bluelighters - I've been living in LA now for about 8 months, and I was curious to find out if other people here have noticed the same things I have. I know there is a west coast thread, but I feel like LA is a big enough area that a specific thread is warranted. 

I typically encounter four (maybe five) different types of dope out here, and the quality ranges drastically. To follow the rules, I'll put the type and general area it's found, but nothing specific. I haven't found any open air markets here anyway, so I don't even have that info to give. I'm not even sure there are any. 

Balloon Brown/Speckled Dope - Type 1 - I found this in the USC area. It's packaged in balloons slightly different than the ones I've seen in other states. It's not sealed inside anything except the balloon. It tends to be either a small brown clump, or just straight brown powder. Each one weighs no more than .1, and the quality tends to be pretty bad. It can be snorted, and burns quite a bit. Smoking it revealed and odd taste, but seemed to work well. Shooting it basically gave an immediate mild rush and no high following. 

Balloon Black/Brown Dope - Type 2 - This is floating around the same area as type one. It usually is in the same type of balloon, and again is not sealed within the balloon. They tend to be rolled flat, and are almost mini-hotdog shaped (but small obviously). Weigh slightly more than .1. These lack the ability to be crushed in to powder. They're solid, usually rock hard, and can be broken in half. Quality is slightly better than Type 1, but not by much. Smokes decently, shooting gives the same high as Type 1. I'm guessing it may be the same dope, but not cut into powder form.

Mexican Tar Type 1 - This typically comes in the San Fernando valley and is wrapped up in small pieces of cellophane (grocery bags). It's always sold by Mexicans. This is a sticky, solid black paste. It smokes very well, and when cooked pretty much totally mixes with the water. Of all the dope I've found out here, this tends to be the best. The high is good - solid rush and good lingering high for 2 hours or so. 

Mexican Tar Type 2 - This comes in either bundles made of electric tape, plastic wrap, and cellophane, or just tape and a napkin. It's similar to MT Type 1, but it seems to be cut quite a bit. Doesn't smoke that well, and when cooked leaves tons of cut floating at the top of the spoon. The high is good, just less intense than the other mexican tar. 

Mexican Tar Type 3 - This is floating around the Santa Ana area. It only is sold in .15 form, wrapped in cellophane sealed at the top. It often has a slight coffee aroma. It doesn't smoke well - it becomes extremely runny and provides almost no high. When cooked the water turns extremely dark and thick.  It provides a mild rush and minimal high, and normally takes 2-3 of the bags to achieve a decent buzz. 

Is there anything else out here in the LA area, or have I pretty much found all that I'm going to? Do you fellow LA bluelighters agree with me that the Mexican tar 1 and 2 is the best stuff you can buy? Or is there some more awesome stuff floating around the city in areas I haven't mentioned?

Let's discuss, and mods - if this post breaks any rules, I will immediately edit it to comply with the guidelines. I searched for this before making the thread, and only found random tidbits here and there. I figured a specific thread was a good idea.


----------



## An4h0ny

I can't contribute too much, but I just wanted to say...  L.A. is such a huge place (as you already know) that 8 mos. isn't enough time to get a good feel for the intricacies of the local scene...

I'll refrain from naming any specific place but.. *oh my* are there open air markets in L.A.

I wouldn't encourage you to use them for copping if you have other sources though.

I am far from an expert on this and am really only on the periphery of this world but even with that much experience I can tell you that <snip> in L.A. is sort of like Sunset... it twists and turns throughout the entire city and can take you up high, down low and everywhere in-between. 

Good thread and I'm interested to see the responses.


----------



## SirSpaggy

Interesting...I always figured that there had to be, given how big LA is. I'm just doing it wrong I guess. 

I know 8 months isn't that long, but I talk a lot to the people I do know and i haven't been able to find out much more. Everyone says something to the degree of "oh, there used to be awesome dope in place X, but they got rid of that scene." 

Agreed - I'm interested in finding out what I'm missing.


----------



## An4h0ny

SirSpaggy said:


> Interesting...I always figured that there had to be, given how big LA is. I'm just doing it wrong I guess.
> 
> I know 8 months isn't that long, but I talk a lot to the people I do know and i haven't been able to find out much more. Everyone says something to the degree of "oh, there used to be awesome dope in place X, but they got rid of that scene."
> 
> Agreed - I'm interested in finding out what I'm missing.



Nah I don't think there's a right or wrong way.   

It's just that L.A. has this weird quality of being a bunch of different medium-large size communities strung together to make one huge metropolis.

But you are already hip to that if you are copping in the SFV AND by USC.

Oh and yeah the word of mouth thing can be so useless b/c of the exact reasons you outlined.  Of course everyone ends up finding a legit referral or two at some point but that can be lame, for sure.

Anyway, like I said - if you have places to find what you like then don't sweat finding a market, unless you're just curious.   Regardless I'm sure you'll run across all different types of sources if you look long enough.  You can even have it delivered to your door like pizza.  haha.

Also at the risk of sounding parental.. be careful!  Downtown L.A. after dark can be a wacky place and shit can happen pretty quickly if you're not paying total attention.   /end lecture.


----------



## SirSpaggy

An4h0ny said:


> Nah I don't think there's a right or wrong way.
> 
> It's just that L.A. has this weird quality of being a bunch of different medium-large size communities strung together to make one huge metropolis.
> 
> But you are already hip to that if you are copping in the SFV AND by USC.
> 
> Oh and yeah the word of mouth thing can be so useless b/c of the exact reasons you outlined.  Of course everyone ends up finding a legit referral or two at some point but that can be lame, for sure.
> 
> Anyway, like I said - if you have places to find what you like then don't sweat finding a market, unless you're just curious.   Regardless I'm sure you'll run across all different types of sources if you look long enough.  You can even have it delivered to your door like pizza.  haha.
> 
> Also at the risk of sounding parental.. be careful!  Downtown L.A. after dark can be a wacky place and shit can happen pretty quickly if you're not paying total attention.   /end lecture.



Oh I know what you're saying - the advice is appreciated. Based on the huge bust a month back (I think end of March), reliable people are either flaky or dropping like flies. It never hurts to know too much, if you catch my drift. I had a situation this weekend where I had tons of money and nowhere to go. 

Anyway - I know there are more LA bluelighters here, and many that are area experts. I'm anxious to get other people's take.


----------



## pmmcl

All topics about a specific region would more likely get better responses in that region's forum.

Drug discussion for North and South America


----------



## SirSpaggy

pmmcl said:


> All topics about a specific region would more likely get better responses in that region's forum.
> 
> Drug discussion for North and South America



Appreciate the link. I've gone through the threads there, and feel like 90%+ of the discussion is about the east coast, and there is very limited information on LA and its surrounding area.

If it makes sense to move this thread in to the regional forum, that would be fine. After doing the research and using the search function I feel like there is nothing cohesive yet for LA-centric H discussion.


----------



## chrisinabox

this should be in N & S american drug discussion


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

the hotdog bags are good, just cut (but the weight makes up for it) .. and out east from los angeles..the tar i come across is basically twice as strong as the hotdog bags BUT half the weight..which makes them both similar in strength. the ones out here on the east come with cocaine wrapped seperate in the balloons


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

Good thread, we needed one for the LA dope scene. I gotta run, but I will definitely be back to post.


----------



## Mr Blonde

No regional discussion in OD, I will try this in North & South American Drug Discussion. 

OD===NSADD


----------



## SirSpaggy

zzITCHY420zz said:


> the hotdog bags are good, just cut (but the weight makes up for it) .. and out east from los angeles..the tar i come across is basically twice as strong as the hotdog bags BUT half the weight..which makes them both similar in strength. the ones out here on the east come with cocaine wrapped seperate in the balloons



I've never seen the ones that have both wrapped in separate bags. Do they cost the same (no specific price of course)?

I'm curious to see if there are any other BLers out there. If you don't want to post here, feel free to hit me up on AIM. 

I've noticed a major quality drop (and connection drop) in the last month or so. I'm associating it with the major bust made at the end of March. In some cases, it seems things are maybe 50% of what they used to be.


----------



## NoOneKnows

you must have gotten shitty dope in santa ana.. i got a great connect right now that has all diffrent batches every time but the last dope that i got that was fire. was this tar that would be really chunky and almost poweder like but when it would stay in the baggy and touched by warmness it would turn into a tar. but this by far was the most potent shit i had.. i did half a ballon IV and it was the best rush and best high lasted a good 2+ hours. now i get some high quality stuff that completly disolves in spoon and leaves minumal cut left in the spoon.


----------



## SirSpaggy

NoOneKnows said:


> you must have gotten shitty dope in santa ana.. i got a great connect right now that has all diffrent batches every time but the last dope that i got that was fire. was this tar that would be really chunky and almost poweder like but when it would stay in the baggy and touched by warmness it would turn into a tar. but this by far was the most potent shit i had.. i did half a ballon IV and it was the best rush and best high lasted a good 2+ hours. now i get some high quality stuff that completly disolves in spoon and leaves minumal cut left in the spoon.



It's possible that I did get bad stuff in Santa Ana. I know there is a lot of gang activity there, so I figure there has to be a lot of dope. I did get stuff from a guy who lived there once when I wasn't living in LA and it was awesome. I didn't count that though. The dope I got wasn't balloon dope - it was wrapped a lot like the garbage stuff that I saw up in the SF bay area.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

I have to agree that it isn't anything like it was a few years ago in LA. I remember like just 3 years ago, there was a certain intersection in downtown being controlled by a certain hispanic gang, and you couldn't walk through that intersection without having like 10 dudes ask you if you were looking for chiva. Shit was complete fire too. I've been on suboxone for the past 6-7 months, so I haven't really been totally in the game but I do chip once or twice a week and right now in my opinion, the best tar is in south central. The tar is wrapped in grocery store bag and then put in a balloon. It's not tied but rolled up and wrapped inside out if that makes any sense. I don't think its the same stuff you got around the USC area though sirspaggy. I really haven't gone around looking for a new spot or a new connect, but from what I hear theres alot of good tar around the McArthur Park area as well at the moment. 

In terms of the Santa Ana dope, I used to have a guy who I could call and meet who had really good, consistent tar. He got busted though a while back, and I haven't heard from him since. Right now, I know of a few open air spots in Santa Ana ( just drive up, cop, and your on your way in a matter of minutes),  but the dope isn't really consistent. Some days it'll be average-above average shit, then the next day it'll be competely cut up garbage. The dope isn't in balloons either, its just wrapped up in grocery store plastic. I'm sure there is good tar to be found however in Santa Ana, as it does have a lot of gangs and gang activity. I would love to find a spot though that has good consistent dope in Santa Ana, because I literally live like 10 minutes away. Then again, that could be a bad thing lol. 

But yeah, I totally agree with whoever else said that the dope scene isn't even close to what it was. Just like 2 years ago, they had like 4-5 open air spots within like a 2 mile radius of downtown, where you could get very good tar. I have heard though that the LAPD and drug task force are really cracking down and trying to clean up downtown so I'm not suprised. Either way though, LA is the kind of city where regardless of what happens, you can find good quality dope somewhere around downtown or south of downtown. I really don't see this city having any kind of serious scarcity of dope.


----------



## SirSpaggy

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> I have to agree that it isn't anything like it was a few years ago in LA. I remember like just 3 years ago, there was a certain intersection in downtown being controlled by a certain hispanic gang, and you couldn't walk through that intersection without having like 10 dudes ask you if you were looking for chiva. Shit was complete fire too. I've been on suboxone for the past 6-7 months, so I haven't really been totally in the game but I do chip once or twice a week and right now in my opinion, the best tar is in south central. The tar is wrapped in grocery store bag and then put in a balloon. It's not tied but rolled up and wrapped inside out if that makes any sense. I don't think its the same stuff you got around the USC area though sirspaggy. I really haven't gone around looking for a new spot or a new connect, but from what I hear theres alot of good tar around the McArthur Park area as well at the moment.
> 
> In terms of the Santa Ana dope, I used to have a guy who I could call and meet who had really good, consistent tar. He got busted though a while back, and I haven't heard from him since. Right now, I know of a few open air spots in Santa Ana ( just drive up, cop, and your on your way in a matter of minutes),  but the dope isn't really consistent. Some days it'll be average-above average shit, then the next day it'll be competely cut up garbage. The dope isn't in balloons either, its just wrapped up in grocery store plastic. I'm sure there is good tar to be found however in Santa Ana, as it does have a lot of gangs and gang activity. I would love to find a spot though that has good consistent dope in Santa Ana, because I literally live like 10 minutes away. Then again, that could be a bad thing lol.
> 
> But yeah, I totally agree with whoever else said that the dope scene isn't even close to what it was. Just like 2 years ago, they had like 4-5 open air spots within like a 2 mile radius of downtown, where you could get very good tar. I have heard though that the LAPD and drug task force are really cracking down and trying to clean up downtown so I'm not suprised. Either way though, LA is the kind of city where regardless of what happens, you can find good quality dope somewhere around downtown or south of downtown. I really don't see this city having any kind of serious scarcity of dope.



This is really good info. I'm willing to bet that the intersection you mentioned that used to be awesome is where I went (having heard about it but off of old info). Is the south central dope sold openly or is it private connects? It sounds like what I used to get in phoenix, and similar to what I have to go way out of my way for in the SFV. It's always wrapped in cut up grocery bags. 

Santa Ana having multiple drive up spots is surprising to me. I remember going by somewhere once where I thought I saw a OAM, but I can't remember the cross streets. 

Speaking of Suboxone, I've been thinking about going on it and haven't been able to find doctors or programs in LA that do it. I swear I've called a million doctors listed as licensed Suboxone distributors, and they either won't take new patients or claim they don't do it. It's off-topic, so I won't derail the thread. If allowed, I'd appreciate it if you'd AIM me and let me know a little more about if it's working for you and what places do it. If not, no big deal.


----------



## NoOneKnows

yea there is a few open area spots in Santa Ana but it is really a bust to do it. the last time i ended up in those open area cross street that i know some people on this forum know about. you just drive up and pick up but they will try to rip you off unless you know the guys and even then the dope you will get is very shitty to decent. havnt done it ina while just because the last time i was even in the area i got harrassed by narcs but did not have anything on me good thing for swallowing a piece of tar inside a sealed grocery bag. 

but yea its kinda bad i have a connect now that always has good tar if not fire and she will always let me know and be straight up.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

NoOneKnows said:


> yea there is a few open area spots in Santa Ana but it is really a bust to do it. the last time i ended up in those open area cross street that i know some people on this forum know about. you just drive up and pick up but they will try to rip you off unless you know the guys and even then the dope you will get is very shitty to decent. havnt done it ina while just because the last time i was even in the area i got harrassed by narcs but did not have anything on me good thing for swallowing a piece of tar inside a sealed grocery bag.
> 
> but yea its kinda bad i have a connect now that always has good tar if not fire and she will always let me know and be straight up.



I dunno about the guys trying to rip you off, its never happened to me or anyone I know. I will agree though, that most of the tar being sold in the open air spots in Santa Ana is usually complete shit, although the last time I did get something from there it was actually pretty decent.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

i will let this thread slide as a separate entity for now, but as a reminder:  it is against the guidelines to list specific areas (streets, cross-streets, etc), prices are not allowed and as always SOURCING IS FORBIDDEN and strictly enforced. 

for those wondering about suboxone treatment, pick up a copy of LA Weekly, there are always clinical trials offering suboxone/methadone treatment (the ones i've seen in last week's issue were through UCLA).  in most cases, you have to qualify for the trial/study but i'm sure it wouldn't hurt to ask if they know of any physicians in the area if you don't qualify.  you get paid too


----------



## SirSpaggy

~*geNeRaTiOn E*~ said:


> i will let this thread slide as a separate entity for now, but as a reminder:  it is against the guidelines to list specific areas (streets, cross-streets, etc), prices are not allowed and as always SOURCING IS FORBIDDEN and strictly enforced.
> 
> for those wondering about suboxone treatment, pick up a copy of LA Weekly, there are always clinical trials offering suboxone/methadone treatment (the ones i've seen in last week's issue were through UCLA).  in most cases, you have to qualify for the trial/study but i'm sure it wouldn't hurt to ask if they know of any physicians in the area if you don't qualify.  you get paid too



The notice is due. I'm have no intention of sourcing via this thread. I've called the numbers in the LA Weekly about Suboxone, and they don't seem to give two shits about anything. This is why I want to find a doctor that actually cares. It's the same with the methadone clinics - it's just a money maker and they want you in and out. 

Back to the dope. So you're saying that the Santa Ana spots are so bad that it's not worth it? How bad is it (at its worst)? Like I said in the OP, I got stuff from Santa Ana that I felt was the same as what I used to see in SF, and I wouldn't be surprised if that meant it was 5% pure.


----------



## Walks

I have been to Santa Ana in the last few months and it has been shit every time but the last time I went it was decent. 

LB/Pedro have pretty good quality when you can find it. For the last couple months no one has been out though cause LBPD has been cracking down on the block lately


----------



## NoOneKnows

well what i am trying to say is there is good dope in Santa Ana you just need to have the connections to get it..

what i am trying to say is that alot of the open area for selling sell alot of garbage.. its usually the rock hard very dark/brownish that has no distinct smell of good tar (vinegary smell) the tar is always sold in almost grams for about the price of about a .2 balloon tar. like everything else it all depends on your source to get the tar. i live in santa ana and i get some great tar but i also have a connect that picks up his ballons in LA and resales them here in Orange County not particularly Santa Ana another city.


----------



## chompy

that one street in santa ana that my friend uses is his last resort. the quality is very bad compared to the dope in long beach and los angeles.


----------



## chompy

in long beach, the tar I get is sold in a thick plastic bag, has a bit of a perfume scent, very dark black and sticky and smokes very well...mexican tar type 1


----------



## NoOneKnows

^^ hehe yup thats why i do not pick up from that open area spot get it from a good reliable connect that will not sell you garbage.


----------



## SirSpaggy

chompy said:


> in long beach, the tar I get is sold in a thick plastic bag, has a bit of a perfume scent, very dark black and sticky and smokes very well...mexican tar type 1



This sounds like the stuff that I saw up in the Bay Area - usually is wrapped up really thick but is pretty low quality. Does it turn extremely runny when smoked?


----------



## SirSpaggy

I went out and about yesterday and tried to make the rounds on a few places off of the metro. I didn't find anything but the weird brown powder balloons in one spot that was mostly coincidence. 

I'm making another run today after work to see if I can hunt down some type 1 dope. I was in Phoenix over the weekend and realized that what goes around there is probably 2-4x as good we're seeing out there.

A .25 bag that I brought home was enough to get a high twice. It's really weird to me that the dope gets that chopped up between AZ and LA, or that LA doesn't have dope that good floating around all over the place.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

^^ why would you say the brown powder is "wierd"? In my experience, the balloons of brown powder have generally been better than the balloons of tar. Then again, this wasn't tar that had been turned to powder. Like if you blew on it, it didn't turn back into tar, just stayed that same fine tan powder. Also, I have to say that I second what you said about AZ. I have never actually done tar from AZ, but have heard that it is constantly fire, like you can't even find shitty tar in places like Phoenix and Tuscon.


----------



## SirSpaggy

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> ^^ why would you say the brown powder is "wierd"? In my experience, the balloons of brown powder have generally been better than the balloons of tar. Then again, this wasn't tar that had been turned to powder. Like if you blew on it, it didn't turn back into powder, just stayed that same fine tan powder. Also, I have to say that I second what you said about AZ. I have never actually done tar from AZ, but have heard that it is constantly fire, like you can't even find shitty tar in places like Phoenix and Tuscon.



Like I said, the brown  powder stuff I got was all from one source. It was the first connection I had out here, and at the time I was smoking. I'd guess now that in all reality, it's probably the same or better than the average tar that floats around here. 

I know the difference between brown powder and the tar that's been frozen and broken up, but turns back in to paste when exposed to heat or humidity. I've snorted the brown powder here, and cut it up like it was coke. It's definitely what you're thinking of. 

As far as AZ, it really is impossible to buy shitty dope. What I did this weekend was easily 4x as good as the best tar I've had around here. What's odd is that every time I've ever bought dope in Phoenix (I lived there growing up), it's always the same. It seems like nobody cuts it, or does anything to it beyond what was done upon its arrival. With my source here for MT1 the quality and appearance changes almost every time. 

I actually remember a time when I was younger where a friend and I bought a gram of tar for twice what it normally costs (which is a lot - phoenix dope is normally only sold in points, and a gram is usually pointpricex10). I remember being reassured over and over that it was worth it, and that it was from Guadelupe (which is full of dope despite being like a square mile or two). This stuff was so pure that a matchhead sized piece caused me to puke my brains out for 6-8 hours and nod out of control. I would say that it was as close to an overdose as one can come from smoking. 

It has always been my basis for rating purity on tar. I figure that was as pure as tar gets, so probably something like 70%. I'd say the average dope in Phoenix is about 40-50% pure, which puts it on par with run of the mill east coast powder. If my understanding is right and the mexicans aren't really cutting the dope, that would mean there is also some morphine and what not in there too, so when I say 50%, I mean 50% heroin + other active opiates. 

By this logic, I'm guessing the average dope around LA that I'm seeing is maybe 15-20%, with the low quality stuff clocking in around 5-10% (the Santa Ana stuff for example). The brown powder is probably around 10-15%, which would make sense based on the mount I'd have to do to get a huge high. 

I came up empty again yesterday going to a few places off the <snip>, so I think these wild open airs aren't as obvious as some people think. Either that, or I am white and somewhat well dressed.

too specific, man.  gotta edit it out


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

Haha, the <snip>...oh man does that bring back memories. I bet I know exactly which stops off the <snip> you made as that was my old stomping ground. But yeah, I think the reason AZ gets such consistenly pure tar is because from what I hear the mexican drug cartels that are moving the shit in are all based and locating in the Phoenix and Tuscon area. Like if you have been checking it out on the news, I hear that the most mexican drug cartel activity is in around Arizona. So thats my guess as the why AZ gets such better dope than us here in So Cal. Anyways, I'm about to make a trip out to LA to get some balloons. I'll let you know my finding.


----------



## SirSpaggy

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> Haha, the <snip>...oh man does that bring back memories. I bet I know exactly which stops off the <snip> you made as that was my old stomping ground. But yeah, I think the reason AZ gets such consistenly pure tar is because from what I hear the mexican drug cartels that are moving the shit in are all based and locating in the Phoenix and Tuscon area. Like if you have been checking it out on the news, I hear that the most mexican drug cartel activity is in around Arizona. So thats my guess as the why AZ gets such better dope than us here in So Cal. Anyways, I'm about to make a trip out to LA to get some balloons. I'll let you know my finding.



This is totally true. I forget if I mentioned that AZ is all private delivery type connections. It's totally business-like, as they have set hours, prices, and guarantees. It's easily the best setup a junkie could ask for. I would guess they all have cartel ties, if not being part of the cartel themselves. I don't know of any open-air type markets in Phoenix. 

I'm definitely interested in what you find out on your trip today. I felt like the places I stopped at definitely had stuff going on, but that I didn't quite know what it was. It wasn't anything like the craziness I've heard went on downtown a few years back. 

Looking forward to your trip report.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

SirSpaggy said:


> This is totally true. I forget if I mentioned that AZ is all private delivery type connections. It's totally business-like, as they have set hours, prices, and guarantees. It's easily the best setup a junkie could ask for. I would guess they all have cartel ties, if not being part of the cartel themselves. I don't know of any open-air type markets in Phoenix.
> 
> I'm definitely interested in what you find out on your trip today. I felt like the places I stopped at definitely had stuff going on, but that I didn't quite know what it was. It wasn't anything like the craziness I've heard went on downtown a few years back.
> 
> Looking forward to your trip report.



Well me and one of my friends went up to LA and got some shit from the connect we usually see for weight. The tar was like a medium/dark brown, long and tubular shaped, wrapped in grocery plastic and put in the usual balloon. The dope cooked down nice and didn't leave much cut behind. Good strong sedating high. I want to go up to LA one day and just walk around downtown and buy different dope and hopefully find a another connect. The normal guy I see is south of downtown and his shit is good but I know there is better stuff to be had in the city. And yeah, downtown was a crazy dope flooded jungle a few years back. Shit has changed unfortunately.


----------



## SirSpaggy

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> Well me and one of my friends went up to LA and got some shit from the connect we usually see for weight. The tar was like a medium/dark brown, long and tubular shaped, wrapped in grocery plastic and put in the usual balloon. The dope cooked down nice and didn't leave much cut behind. Good strong sedating high. I want to go up to LA one day and just walk around downtown and buy different dope and hopefully find a another connect. The normal guy I see is south of downtown and his shit is good but I know there is better stuff to be had in the city. And yeah, downtown was a crazy dope flooded jungle a few years back. Shit has changed unfortunately.



Interesting. Are these gram balloons? Usually I only see points in a balloon - all the other stuff is wrapped up in grocery bags and that's it, or wrapped in some type of package. 

I'm on a quest now to find the best and cheapest shit in the city (I have a feeling I can get both at one place), as the money I'll save will be significant. 

Was the shit you got brown on the outside, but basically tar? I've been getting stuff that's brownish, but looks like it's tar and brown powder kind of mixed together. Musky-type smell.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

^^^these are <snip> balloons, and I'm thinking there is like a .1 of tar in each bag. The tar is like a medium darkish brown, then wrapped in a piece of normal tan grocery bag, and then put in a balloon which isn't tied at the top. Let me know how that one spot you mentioned goes though. In a city the size of LA, I know theres gotta be straight fire around here somewhere.


----------



## SirSpaggy

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> ^^^these are <snip> balloons, and I'm thinking there is like a .1 of tar in each bag. The tar is like a medium darkish brown, then wrapped in a piece of normal tan grocery bag, and then put in a balloon which isn't tied at the top. Let me know how that one spot you mentioned goes though. In a city the size of LA, I know theres gotta be straight fire around here somewhere.



The .1 balloons I've bought always just have the dope in the balloon - I'm guessing that what you're getting is better than what I'm getting, because the grocery bag thing is a sure sign of mexicans. 

Yesterday was a total bust - I checked out a few more spots, and with the exception of 1 (where I felt like things were going down, but not for an out of place white guy), nothing was happening. It was actually my worst trip  yet. One guy who was walking around selling weed and pills told me where he thought balloons were at. He started following me, then tells me he wants me to buy klonopins. Of course he doesn't have them, but he knows who does, so he tries to do some awkward transaction that I want no part of. 

I start to walk away, and this dude flips out and follows me everywhere. He's saying over and over that I ruined his name downtown, that his people think he brought a cop to "the biggest, badder dealer downtown" and whatever else he can think of. I tell him I'm not giving him money, none of this has anything to do with me, and to fuck off.

He literally follows me to Hollywood , and is saying he's not letting me go until I give him money, or go back downtown and say I'm not a cop. I eventually hail a cab behind his back and sneak in, but he tries to get in with me. I tell the cab driver to just go, and I end up having to kick this crackhead in the stomach to get him out of the doorway of the car.

Fucking ridiculous...I'm thinking about throwing in the towel. I now know of one spot that I think has balloons, but I'll stand out so bad that I'm afraid I'll get arrested instantly.

still a little too specific.


----------



## jerseyfresh

the LA dope i get in south central is way better than 15-20%.  im from jersey, the land of heroin, and i still consider this tar i get fire.  i guess its all about who you know.


----------



## SirSpaggy

jerseyfresh said:


> the LA dope i get in south central is way better than 15-20%.  im from jersey, the land of heroin, and i still consider this tar i get fire.  i guess its all about who you know.



What's the dope look like and smell like? I figure the only tar that an east-coaster would get and consider fire is something like what I'd get in Phoenix. 

We've had to edit many of your posts.  You need to read our guidelines before you post again.  This is getting ridiculous.  If you say, "I need to know where to get something."  That isn't thinking out loud that is a roundabout way to ask for a location to buy drugs.  Read our guidelines.
~euphoricnod


----------



## tennmile

*the buy*



Hendrix Haze15 said:


> ^^^these are <snip> balloons, and I'm thinking there is like a .1 of tar in each bag. The tar is like a medium darkish brown, then wrapped in a piece of normal tan grocery bag, and then put in a balloon which isn't tied at the top. Let me know how that one spot you mentioned goes though. In a city the size of LA, I know theres gotta be straight fire around here somewhere.



About four years ago I had the chiva delivered. Fortunately I could afford an amount that encouraged delivery. Balls of tar wrapped in grocery bags. 

When people ask me about weight I never knew. Maybe a gram. I wasn't concerned with size or weight. I'm not negotiating an illegal drug buy on the streets of L.A. You can eyeball a bag and decide if it's worth your time, effort or money. 

After dealing with the cholos for about a year, LAPD cracked downtown, put up cameras and generally ended the open air market. 

But by that time I was living above the SF Valley and deliveries continued for about 6 months until I moved to Michigan (2005)
Now I get powder from the D. 

The act of going downtown L.A and copping from some unknown mex on the street is a ritual, rush, adreniline producing part of the lifestyle. I miss the buy in SoCal. But...the buy in Detroit is much safer although less a part of the whole experience.

be safe, be well


----------



## SirSpaggy

tennmile said:


> About four years ago I had the chiva delivered. Fortunately I could afford an amount that encouraged delivery. Balls of tar wrapped in grocery bags.
> 
> When people ask me about weight I never knew. Maybe a gram. I wasn't concerned with size or weight. I'm not negotiating an illegal drug buy on the streets of L.A. You can eyeball a bag and decide if it's worth your time, effort or money.
> 
> After dealing with the cholos for about a year, LAPD cracked downtown, put up cameras and generally ended the open air market.
> 
> But by that time I was living above the SF Valley and deliveries continued for about 6 months until I moved to Michigan (2005)
> Now I get powder from the D.
> 
> The act of going downtown L.A and copping from some unknown mex on the street is a ritual, rush, adreniline producing part of the lifestyle. I miss the buy in SoCal. But...the buy in Detroit is much safer although less a part of the whole experience.
> 
> be safe, be well



The art of going downtown and copping from unknown mexicans on the street is basically dead. However, the SF Valley seems to be where it's at for the good tar from the OP. 

Out of curiousity, how does what you got in the last 6 months of living in LA compare with what used to go around downtown?


----------



## tennmile

*downtown LA*



SirSpaggy said:


> The art of going downtown and copping from unknown mexicans on the street is basically dead. However, the SF Valley seems to be where it's at for the good tar from the OP.
> 
> Out of curiousity, how does what you got in the last 6 months of living in LA compare with what used to go around downtown?




Same tar.

The stuff I got in the last six months was the same as downtown. 
I purchased enough to have it delivered to me so I didn't have to go downtown after the LAPD clean sweep. 
Now that I live in Michigan I haven't seen tar in 3 years.


----------



## ~*geNeRaTiOn E*~

if you have a problem with a moderator do not publicly post your grievances here.  you are encouraged to PM a senior staff member (sr. mod/admin) so the complaint can be appropriately addressed.  

if you live in so cal, it's not very difficult to follow the train lines to a certain area.  i ride the train every day and even though i never use certain lines, you bet your ass i could look it up on a map and take my happy ass to X city to find dope, and i don't even use h!

we don't do this to be assholes, we do it to protect our members and the site itself.  Bluelight is not here to only service North America, it is an INTERNATIONAL forum and being that we are trying to educate the public on harm-reduction and its benefits, we definitely don't need people making drug deals via the site.  respect the valuable asset you have here at Bluelight by following the rules.  as i said, if you have a problem, you can take it up with another mod or a senior staff member.  

as for the official heroin thread or any other thread, i leave it up to YOU (e.g. the posters) to report any wrong-doings.  there are a handful of you that contribute greatly in that regard and the mods are appreciative of your efforts since we can't monitor the forum 24/7 (yes, we do have lives outside BL ).  all of us are volunteers and take time out of our days to help out with a site that has given US so much over the years.  we do it because we want to see Bluelight thrive and evolve, not to power-trip on the members.  all we ask is that you do your part to maintain the site's harm-reduction mission and if you wanna help out every once in a while (whether it be answering questions, starting new threads to develop traffic, reporting problematic posts, etc), awesome but please don't create more work for us than we already have; we don't take bullshit lightly.  

if y'all have anymore questions or anything, drop anyone of us a PM and we will gladly try to resolve the issue.  

now, play nice


----------



## chompy

SirSpaggy said:


> This sounds like the stuff that I saw up in the Bay Area - usually is wrapped up really thick but is pretty low quality. Does it turn extremely runny when smoked?




yes and has a bit of a reddish hue to it. but this depends on the batch. some bags just happen to have more cut than usual


----------



## meejee

bay area dope is not bad. the mexicans are organized and i have known the same group of guys for years that have the shit stocked and deliver. it aint no east coast shit, but does the trick.


----------



## SirSpaggy

meejee said:


> bay area dope is not bad. the mexicans are organized and i have known the same group of guys for years that have the shit stocked and deliver. it aint no east coast shit, but does the trick.



Interesting...I always had to buy from blacks in San Francisco. I knew there had to be better shit, but I never found it. 

Did you ever get dope from a certain neighborhood that everyone knows is full of smack, and if so, how did it compare to the mexican delivery dope? 

That's what I needed all along. I don't think the dope sold on the streets in the hood is better than 5-10% at the absolute most.


----------



## Irie Media

The black out here really changes alot. Sometimes it is good, and sometimes it is not. It will sometimes give you a good rush and sometimes won't.

I have been copping in LA county all the way to San Berdo County for the past few years and both are really cosistant thats for sure. I do wish I had more numbers tho. All of my stuff has always came from the mexican cartels that run shit all over Southern Cali.


----------



## Breathe

Connecting in the downtown area for some time now, getting the very same shit over and over.. I've tried all the other powdery shit (disgusting) and all the other weird gooey ones...
This stuff is fire, as you guys put it.  My usual hit and I'm chillin for a couple hours, fuzzy and warm.  Mixes well with water under heat.  Smells pungent.  Comes wrapped in grocery bag cuts, inside balloons.  Good shit.  ONly bad thing is the cut that is in black tar, no matter how good the quality/potency, is irritating shit.  you miss a shot for a sec and oh damn that burns
like a mother fucker.  but hey, don't miss, and you're off to the brown clouds of chocolate haze land.


----------



## tinylightsbelow

I've been making trips to downtown since I moved here a couple months back, and I hate doing it, especially since I totaled my car a few weeks ago and have to take the bus now.  Still working on finding some closer to home.  I know there's gotta be more than just crack in Venice.


----------



## amishlogs

I'm living down by Santa Monica and have yet to find a decent reliable spot or corner.  I picked up some good tar about a month ago, but I just don't have the balls to go deep into the city.  

edit - I'm no longer crazy!


----------



## chinky

your going crazy.


----------



## unsui

most of my experience lies in copping off the streets of Santa Ana and the Bay area, so I'll post about SA. there are a few open market spots i know of and usually nowadays it is not too smart to drive through them as your stuck in a car if you see the heat, and there is a lot of heat around the Santa Ana open air markets the past year. basically you go down to these streets and just park your car at a liquor store and go around to the alleys. i would walk through the alleys and someone would flag you down or youd have to go across to a diff alley and would be approached by the gangs selling stuff to cars that drive by thru the street. if you drive down you will have at least 3-5 gang members approaching your car, looking for stuff to steal inside your car on one window, and trying to sell you the shit on the other window. 

most of the quality is pretty bad, but it has been known to have some fire shit and just so happens one of the times i didn't go down (after i got clean), my friend who had just started shooting a month prior ended up ODing on the Santa Ana tar. this tar usually isn't very good at all. my usual shot was around .5g in one shot, but i'd usually slam the whole gram in an hour to get high (i only weigh 120lbs too!). the tar is usually consistently hard or soft, most of the time it's hard with a tint of red. cooks down to a very thick black, dark red goo. not worth it IMO.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

^^ haha I know exactly where your talking about in Santa Ana. As soon as I saw you talk about the liquor store parking lot and the alley I knew exactly where your getting dope. Your right though, the tar is generally shitty and comes wrapped usually in just grocery plastic without a balloon. I have gotten good stuff there maybe a little over a year ago and the rock they sell there is actually above average.


----------



## Kanga

unsui said:


> most of my experience lies in copping off the streets of Santa Ana and the Bay area, so I'll post about SA. there are a few open market spots i know of and usually nowadays it is not too smart to drive through them as your stuck in a car if you see the heat, and there is a lot of heat around the Santa Ana open air markets the past year. basically you go down to these streets and just park your car at a liquor store and go around to the alleys. i would walk through the alleys and someone would flag you down or youd have to go across to a diff alley and would be approached by the gangs selling stuff to cars that drive by thru the street. if you drive down you will have at least 3-5 gang members approaching your car, looking for stuff to steal inside your car on one window, and trying to sell you the shit on the other window.
> 
> most of the quality is pretty bad, but it has been known to have some fire shit and just so happens one of the times i didn't go down (after i got clean), my friend who had just started shooting a month prior ended up ODing on the Santa Ana tar. this tar usually isn't very good at all. my usual shot was around .5g in one shot, but i'd usually slam the whole gram in an hour to get high (i only weigh 120lbs too!). the tar is usually consistently hard or soft, most of the time it's hard with a tint of red. cooks down to a very thick black, dark red goo. not worth it IMO.



Dude fuck scoring anything in SF, I had the toughest time finding OC/any pills, and I know SF pretty damn well.


----------



## unsui

damn SF is probably the easiest place in the world to find an OC 80 or any OC pill, plus crack and heroin. nearly every pill lurks [edit]

as for SA, haha yeah that place used to be my spot for 2-3 years...i have had good shit before, but it was rare. so then i started heading down to the hoods of long beach which was only a half an hr further away off the 405 freeway. but yeah sometimes i would get balloons, but it was rare. usually it was as you said the garbage bags...


----------



## thugpassion

This really isnt LA. more north, think LA/VTA county line. Anyways the connect is a delivery type operation. It always comes in a piece of grocey bag wraped in in alittle piece of foil in a tied baloon, and whieghs around .2 and Its always been good( they would give you a smaller piece before they would step on it). Now there are alot of gangs that probley slig dope but the good stuff is sold by border brothers that barley speak english, they get plenty fluent though after running dope for six mounths.


----------



## unsui

yeah some of the mexican heads i dealt with in the long beach area would require me to speak spanish in order to receive my grams of dope. and it was always wrapped in grocery bags. "yo necessito dos Gs para [edit]"... but they do learn a bit of english after a while.


----------



## Kanga

unsui said:


> damn SF is probably the easiest place in the world to find an OC 80 or any OC pill, plus crack and heroin. nearly every pill lurks [edit - @E]



I know right?!


Maybe it's cause I look like a narc and I was wearing that shirt that said DEA across the back.


----------



## unsui

hahaha that is a big indicator why you did not find any.


----------



## thugpassion

Has anybody in SoCal noticed that balloons/bags had been getting real small in the past month from anybody you got it from?.......well, it seems like the drought is over because I just got a dub sack(of good dope) that was as big as a peanut m&m.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

^^^ Yep, just picked up a few dime balloons in Pomona today and I noticed it was getting kinda small. Its ok though cuz the dope is bomb and it got me fucked up.


----------



## alloker

im new to bluelight and don't know if this is too much sourcing,

but ive heard talk of the sfv and just moved out from memphis, where the dope was amazing and flooding the city.  I'm in woodland hills now and the furthest into drugs anyone i have met delves is just weed (considering its legal here basically).  ive been nosing around a little bit here and there but am really looking to see if i need to get out of this town for my search.  i was thinking of hitting up a clinic in panorama but i feel like that could be highly unncessecary and that i could just find something easily.


----------



## thugpassion

^There aint shit(worth while) going on in woodland hills. You probley need to expand your search to surrounding cities to find more than weed/Xtc.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

I have a question for people buying dope in the LA/OC area. Does anyone else get coke automatically when you buy your dope? Like I have for the past 6 months been copping balloons in Pomona, and these are dime balloons of very good tar, but whats funny and something I have never seen is that they give you a balloon or a little foil of coke with your dope. Like one spot I go to they sell you a dime balloon, and inside the balloon there is the normal piece of tar wrapped in grocery plastic, but along with this you get a tiny foil ball in the balloon with enough coke for one good speedball. The other spot I go to the dude sells the normal dime balloon of good tar, but without even asking for it, he automatically gives you another balloon with a nice shot of coke. Like for each balloon of dope you buy, you get a free bag of coke. Basically, a ready made, user friendly speedball. I have only ever seen this in the city of Pomona also. Never any where else and I have copped dope all over Southern Cali. Anyone else been coming across this free coke when you buy your dope deal the mexicans doing lately? I personally love it as speedballs and myself make a very happy couple lol


----------



## chinky

thats what i call running a good business


----------



## will66

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> I have a question for people buying dope in the LA/OC area. Does anyone else get coke automatically when you buy your dope? Like I have for the past 6 months been copping balloons in Pomona, and these are dime balloons of very good tar, but whats funny and something I have never seen is that they give you a balloon or a little foil of coke with your dope. Like one spot I go to they sell you a dime balloon, and inside the balloon there is the normal piece of tar wrapped in grocery plastic, but along with this you get a tiny foil ball in the balloon with enough coke for one good speedball. The other spot I go to the dude sells the normal dime balloon of good tar, but without even asking for it, he automatically gives you another balloon with a nice shot of coke. Like for each balloon of dope you buy, you get a free bag of coke. Basically, a ready made, user friendly speedball. I have only ever seen this in the city of Pomona also. Never any where else and I have copped dope all over Southern Cali. Anyone else been coming across this free coke when you buy your dope deal the mexicans doing lately? I personally love it as speedballs and myself make a very happy couple lol



Same with the honduranians in denver. I am like "hey amigo un blanco para libre por favor. If I buy over $40 worth of dope they will throw me some free bags of white. Good stuff


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

^^ Yeah, I don't even ask for the white and I get it. Like for every balloon of tar you buy, you get a nice little pinch of coke with it either wrapped in foil in the same balloon or in another balloon by itself. Say you buy 3 balloons of tar, you get 3 little things of coke with it, if you get 4 balloons of tar you get 4 cokes with it and etc. I've never seen this before except in this city. I've had dealers that sold both black and white but you didn't get free white when you bought black, you had to buy each separately. It's seem like a long standing tradition to sell dope like this in Pomona. I've met like 5-6 dealers in Pomona who all do the free balloon of coke for every balloon of dope you buy. I actually haven't met anyone who doesn't do it like this lol. It works out great for me though.


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

microtel said:


> been clean since August but had to get in here. the final good hit with good shit from LA was superbowl sunday in february 2009. picked up from usual spot, took less than 5 minutes, delivery, reliable source, those were the days. texture: hard chunky brown w/blackish spots, wrapped in balloons. not that gooey crap. 2 Paks, 13 ballons per pak. shot three turds at once (approx $30 worth) and damn near came close to feeling like my very first time on opiates. some of you call it "fire" but i never once heard that term in LA. i think all of us, that is to say sincere junkies, are forever chasing that first opiate sensation, right?  so downtown LA chiva scene has changed?? probably not really. i never saw such bullshit and heavenly heroin wrapped so tightly in several city blocks as downtown, considering how the area is loaded with city-cams monitoring everything. and i don't know why anyone would wanna mix fine chiva with crack/coke or anything else (except weed afterwards) if this aint one helluva trigger



wow, you don't know why someone would mix chiva with coke/crack? You got a lot to learn man. Dope and coke is like the yin and yang of hard drugs. I can't think of anything which feels as good as a good solid speedball. The two just go so perfectly together. Also, thats cool your getting 13 bags in a pack. The last few times I copped a pack in LA it was only 11 to a pack. It was good though so I didn't care.


----------



## alloker

This is my first experience with tar, being used to powder from the east, but does tar always kind of melt when you open the balloon and leave some out?  I'll do like half a balloon and leave some on a bottle cap and when i come back it's always a little melted. Weird.

One more question:  what's the syringe situation in southern california?  I was getting them at a Rite Aid but apparently their policy changed overnight so now I'm shit out of luck.  Where do I go?  And if there's alreay a thread about this could someone give me the link?


----------



## thugpassion

SirSpaggy said:


> Is there anything else out here in the LA area, or have I pretty much found all that I'm going to? Do you fellow LA bluelighters agree with me that the Mexican tar 1 and 2 is the best stuff you can buy? Or is there some more awesome stuff floating around the city in areas I haven't mentioned?



Yeah, theres good stuff floating around but you'll have to seek it out. And yes, its also of the black tar variety.


----------



## alloker

So far in my hunt. I've found both the powders you're talking about and they both suck IMO. I've come in with two of the three tars and I like both of them. I still haven't found anything in the valley but I'm keepng my eyes peeled because gas is a bitch. Come to think of it I haven't even found my own connect. I'm going through friends but hopefully I'll be off this shit soon.
I'm trying to move back to Memphis soon and get on suboxone. Dope always starts out fun for me but then ends horribly and the goal is to nip it before it ends


----------



## alloker

Update: found my own connect an hour ago. Really good tar. Go team!


----------



## @lterEgo

los angeles already has its own heroin thread - enjoy the merge


----------



## Damien

Just a reminder, please do not use this board/forum/thread, etc. to source drugs.


----------



## @lterEgo

we allow general availability topics as long as they don't get any more specific than city name. your statement "You can find heroin in Los Angeles" is within the guidelines based on that.

if you're looking to _find_ drugs, we can't help. if you're looking to buy or sell them you should also locate the nearest exit. questions that pursue any of those ends will likely be considered sourcing. have a look through the guidelines - they sum up our position here pretty well. 

shoot me a pm if you want to talk about this more... for now... los angeles heroin!


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

microtel said:


> What's the heroin scene like in downtown Los Angeles in 2010??
> 
> Here we go. Have often wondered why so few active LA heroin Bluelighters getting in on the LA heroin threads. Wait, because there are none. Or none worth reading. Why? Because many LA users are on the nod, homeless and scattered across LA with no computer access. Am not from street culture, more of a middle-class junkie; always had money for "chiva" (Latino street slang for heroin).
> 
> The first action when arriving in LA was chasing down heroin (had lots of free time). Began in Venice, was directed to a Methadone clinic, then found a guy who gave the exact location. Then began a year long love affair with chiva. Using insufflation for several months and being very happy but found in time that water-snorting ate up supply too quickly. Then developed the courage to IV. It was more economical to IV and the buzz more intense, obviously. Learned to boot alone and use alone, never ever wanting to share my chiva.
> 
> All the available heroin in LA is Black Tar type. Some types so mild you barely felt it, some so damn good it was indescribable. The point is the police station was only two blocks away and hard/soft drugs are everywhere, people smoking, snorting, shooting on the sidewalk. The cops don't seem to even bother with weed dealers down there.
> 
> You get street-wise quickly, you listen to the people who help you track it down, you listen to their advice, and met some cool people, some generous, and some who rip you off but you learn quickly how to wheel and deal and who to look for at the right time of day.
> 
> Until finding a proper connection all chiva was obtained from sidewalk dealers. Once a reliable connect is found the problems are over; could drive in and out with good stuff within 5-10 minutes. Cops were in full view, it was a heady experience, getting away with it was itself pleasurable. The drive home to the safe suburbs also pleasant.
> 
> If you know Los Angeles, and you do heroin, or have done it, then YOU know the exact area I'm talking about based on the above info.
> 
> Question: what is chiva like now in that area?? Texture?? I heard about the "crackdown" last year but hell, that happens every year down there doesn't it?? Anyway, this thread is for Chiva Heads only, those people who live or have lived in LA area, not just west-coast types but real LA chiva lovers and users specifically, current and former. Are YOU on Bluelight?? If so, comment on what's happening in the downtown scene...
> 
> What's the heroin scene like in downtown Los Angeles in 2010??



I've been involved in the LA (downtown/south central) dope scene for around 5-6 years now and can add something even though I don't use daily anymore and am not really "in" the scene per say anymore, just chip. Downtown is nothing like it was 3-4 years ago. Back then downtown was full of fire tar/brown powder and it was super easy to cop. There was a certain intersection in downtown where you couldn't walk through there without having like 15 cholos asking you if your looking for chiva. Its different now though. That intersection now is set up with a camera and you would be stupid to try anything.

I know exactly what area you were talking about in your post and from my experience only the newbies go there to cop because of how easy it is get dope there when your not familair with the area. To be vague and not to source, the area you mentioned in your post is skidrow and from my experience, skid row dope is either going to be complete garbage or not even dope, or a very small chance of getting some fire. Most of the times I ended up copping in the skids the dope was over priced and not as good as other parts of downtown or LA. Again, this was a few years back when I was a regular on skidrow and shit could have changed, but from what I know, I wouldnt cop there. Theres lots of better spots in the city. 

At the moment, I am getting some very potent tar a little south of downtown which is just some completely killer dope. I don't have a tolerance as I don't have a daily habit anymore, and considering I always have some level of suboxone in my system, a .1 shot will have been nodding and puking all day. Some ridiculously potent shit.


----------



## chitowndown

is there brown or white dope anywhere in LA is it all tar??


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

^^^Brown powder (either real mexican brown or tar that has been powderized) is available in LA, though not as common as tar. 4-5 years ago all I could get in LA was balloons of fine tan powder which knocked me on my ass. Now the brown powder isn't as prevalent and most of the dope in LA is tar. In terms of white #4 dope, I have heard its all over Southern Cali but its not being sold on the streets and you have to know the right people and they will only sell it in bulk.


----------



## chitowndown

yea i gotcha, kinda like that in chi its bout who you know, ill find the sweet spot soon enuff


----------



## Hendrix Haze15

Nah i'm saying there are dope spots all around for good tar but if you want #4 powder you just have to know the right people like you said. But its around for sure but good tar is just as good as good powder.


----------



## chitowndown

very tru man, very tru commin from chi all this tar talk business is new to me, but found some this weekend that was pretty damn good.


----------



## amishlogs

Hendrix Haze15 said:


> Nah i'm saying there are dope spots all around for good tar but if you want #4 powder you just have to know the right people like you said. But its around for sure but good tar is just as good as good powder.



My experience isn't as good as yours.  Everything I've come across the last three months has just gotten smaller and stepped on more.  It's sad.  I used to be able to get these delicious black tar chunks, but it's disappeared around here.  I've just been getting those brown vinegary chunks.  They're decent, but not like they were a year  or so ago.


----------



## flacky

Thought I would put in my two cents and bump this old thread. I hit up a "notorious" part of LA and maybe it was just that I was there too early in the day (around 1 PM), but open air was 10000000% dead. It was deader than roadkill. Depressing. =(

Btw, this is my first time fucking with the LA dope scene. Maybe I just got unlucky, but I know that in NYC and NJ you can be served at 10 am, 2 pm, 10 pm or 2 am or any time you want really.


----------



## hurricane420

I have also tried coppimg in a "notorious" part of LA (probably the same spot you chose)
and have always left empty handed.
There wasn't anybody selling anything.
I don't even have a connect in LA, have to play the chipping game ,
scoring BTH back home in Fresno.


flacky said:


> Thought I would put in my two cents and bump this old thread. I hit up a "notorious" part of LA and maybe it was just that I was there too early in the day (around 1 PM), but open air was 10000000% dead. It was deader than roadkill. Depressing. =(
> 
> Btw, this is my first time fucking with the LA dope scene. Maybe I just got unlucky, but I know that in NYC and NJ you can be served at 10 am, 2 pm, 10 pm or 2 am or any time you want really.


I wouldn't bother trying again, there doesn't appear to be a scene here.


----------



## flacky

^ Well, there's two more areas that I coulda tried, but since I'm playing the chipping game too and I'm gonna be back home in NYC soon (and I have fucking bronchitis now which is keeping me from wanting to take these risks), I'm thinking of just getting some ridiculously overpriced pain pills and floating it till I get home.


----------



## hurricane420

Just ran out. Counting the days.... 10 to go


----------



## flacky

Ohhh, you lucky bastard, you. I'm looking at 21 + however much time it takes for me and my friend to set a date to go cop. 

EDIT: And I forgot to mention that I ran out on the 12th of this month too. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH those oxys are sounding a lot more appealing now.


----------



## stupidretard

Funny, 

I was just going to make a new thread about <snip>, and then I stumbled into this LA thread. Hendrix, you had some good info about it. I've never been there, but have been thinking about taking a trip. After reading some of your posts, that seems like a bad idea...Just seems to sketchy, and I wouldn't be sure about getting ripped off. 

Actually happened to SWIM the other day. Stumbled upon some stuff that looked and smelled like the real deal. Didn't know the dude well enough to test it further right on the spot. SWIM got it home and gave it a go. Gaaaaaaaaarbage. Even with trying .5 of a g, couldn't get off. Pissed is what I was...Learned a lesson though.


----------



## flacky

I hope that I'm not giving too much away by saying that the place that I was unsuccessful at was not skid row. That being said, though, I have no clue about skid row.


----------



## John_Burrows

Hey fellow angelinos. 

So I'm about to try iv for the first time; I have a monthly dilaudid script and after a year of plugging I want to finally find out why everyone insists that iv is the only way to go with dillies 

trouble is i'm a total nube to iv. Is my best bet for needles to find a needle exchange or a local pharmacy? I've done some research but I'm still not 100% sure it's even legal for CVS to sell them...

Anyway, any pointers or suggestions for an LA brother are most welcome.


----------



## Damien

I'm pretty sure you can just buy them at your local pharmacy without a Rx.


----------



## flacky

I personally have yet to IV, but I bought two packs of needles (different gauges) at two different places. One was a big pharmacy, the other a mom and pop place. The mom and pop place was the only one out of several that even had them. That being said, you should try the big names like Rite Aid, which _will_ have them in stock.

Also, as I said, I have yet to IV. My friends in the scene have really discouraged me from doing it because it almost always gives way to a slippery slope.


----------



## stupidretard

Needle exchanges are great...just google search them in the LA area. They will give you all that you need to safely get off (for free!). Great people work there (mostly ex-addicts) and they really know the deal. 

Have had nothing but great experiences at them...


----------



## flacky

Don't you need to give them used rigs to get new ones tho? The OP doesn't have any to begin with.


----------



## John_Burrows

Ok I found a needle ex downtown today, im heading over there and we'll see what happens. Maybe they'll accept a donation in lieu of needles since im a first timer. Hope I don't get mugged, it's no doubt a sketchy area...


----------



## stupidretard

John_Burrows said:


> Ok I found a needle ex downtown today, im heading over there and we'll see what happens. Maybe they'll accept a donation in lieu of needles since im a first timer. Hope I don't get mugged, it's no doubt a sketchy area...



Good luck man. 

I tried responding to your PM today, but couldn't do that as I haven't reached bluelight status. Lame. 

I think you should be ok. I always bring in stuff to exchange, but I get the feeling that they might give you some clean stuff if you came in and were in need. I've also got some clean rigs if need be. Drop me your email or AIM in a PM...we can talk more if you'd like.


----------



## stupidretard

Oh and John, and here's a link that I think would definitely help a first timer:

http://www.harmreduction.org/downloads/idu_manual.pdf

Great manual. Lot's of good info in there.


----------



## John_Burrows

well i got my gear - 31-28g needles, sterile water, cotton, bands, cooking cups and a hail mary. Everything a first timer needs!  I only wish my veins were better, honestly you can't see shit in my arm. Even nurses often have to go at it 2 or 3 times before they find a vein, what the hell am *I* going to do?? That's why i got the finer gauge needles, i have a feeling i may have to go in through my hand.


----------



## stupidretard

Helps to go in at a pretty steep angle, in the direction of your heart (your body). 

When you're comfortably in, draw back on the needle a bit. Some blood should go back into it...you don't want to miss (ouch!). After that, it's bombs away...

Good luck!


----------



## flacky

Before you do this, though, please consider what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## John_Burrows

Ive been using dilaudid for over a year now and believe me, i have given plenty of thought to this. At most, I'm only going to iv on weekends. I know ive got the control to stick to that, considering how long vie been using and NOT going overboard!

Hopefully i can find a vein!  I cooked a bit too much though so i think I only have maybe 3mg in the syringe, so assuming i inject properly I should just barely notice it.


----------



## shake

man dont be cooking your dillies up. its not necessary at all and you will just wind up getting more binder in solution


----------



## John_Burrows

I shouldn't cook the dillies? Oops. I did end up with a clear solution, isn't that the goal? I'm all ears if I did it wrong. Toughest part was one handed injection; pulling out the syringe a bit to insure I'm in a vein was a bitch. Are there any guides tom hand injection? I think that's my best bet.


----------



## shake

just crush add water and filter. adding heat just makes the insoluble binders in the pill able to be melted down and it winds up in your solution. solution might be clear but that doesnt mean they aint in there. dont heat, not needed. i shoot in the tops of my hands all the time for i have no veins anywhere else that i can hit good. its really simple imo just tie off find a vein and there like 4 of em i can choose from on the top of my hand ,untuie and shoot away. the probability of hitting an artery on top of the hand are slim, i wouldnt recommend the viens on the underside of the wrist but for me tops of the hands are a wingo all the tyme


----------



## PhantomPt2

John_Burrows said:


> At most, I'm only going to iv on weekends. I know ive got the control to stick to that, considering how long vie been using and NOT going overboard!



Man oh man is this guy in for a rude ass awakening! I don't think you quite have a complete understanding of how this works just yet. I know first hand. When you open the flood gates of IV drug use, things get VERY difficult to handle. That's coming from someone who never really had any form of an addiction problem, that is until I put a needle my arm.


----------



## shake

@john burrows i hope my pm back to ya will help you out alil bit. i will check in back with ya and see. yall be safe and if you got any more questions just pm me dude


----------



## stupidretard

Sticking to the original topic at hand, LA is suuuuuuucking right now...

In the last 2 weeks, SWIM has scored from 2 different people. Both times was pretty psyched, as he was meeting new people who were supposed to be consistent. He wasn't looking to ride the old H train too often, but would be nice to be able to hop aboard every now and again. 

Long story short, the stuff has been WEEEEEEAAAAAAK. He's only tried it a few times (this latest effort being the 4th). The first 2 rides were great, but these last 2? Just poop. Had to do literally 5 times as much as the first time to get a  decent rush, and even then it's a pretty weak ride. A friend mentioned that there was a large bust that happened recently, but I dunno. Either way the game (as I know it) in Los Angeles right now is crap, crap, crap. 

Sad face.


----------



## stupidretard

Oh an Mr. Burrows, you have any luck with your mission today?


----------



## John_Burrows

So today I visited my second LA area needle exchange, on Sycamore right off of Santa Monica in Hollywood. It's about a block away from Hollywood's skid row (big surprise) and it was basically someone with a table outside an RV. They were very nice and gave me 10 new needles in exchange for the ones I picked up last week. 

Last week I went to the one downtown on 5th st, on the outskirts of the Toy District (and adjacent to, of course, skid row). This NE was really awesome, it was an actual "store" and a pretty nice place, at that. They didn't even blink an eye that I had nothing to exchange, they were happy to give me as many needles as I wanted to try out. 

Both exchanges also provided alcohol pads, cotton, sterile water packs, cooking cups, rubber bands to tie off - everything!  Just add drugs. 

I highly recommend the place to anyone in the area who wants to get gear but is wary about trying their luck at a drug store (the people at the exchange told me that, while it's legal in LA for a drug store to sell syringes, it's at their discretion and they can refuse if they like. 

Only downside is while they had lots of different size needles, neither exchange had short tips.


----------



## shake

LaCholita asking us if going into bars or asking homeless ppl in a way is considered sourcing. this will be a verbal warning right now.


----------



## LaCholita

Hey I'm REALLY sorry! wasn't sure. Won't do that again!!
Thanx for the warning. 

LaCholita


----------



## LaCholita

Altho, I don't mean to ruffle any feathers here but I've seen WAY more DETAILED posts about locations & quanities then me asking about whether or not a bar is a good place to start the hunt. I don't get it. how is that more like sourcing then listing what I'm getting & where? Just so I'll know in the future! THANX

LaCholita


----------



## flacky

If you're a junky, then you know where to start the hunt. Use common sense.


----------



## LaCholita

Obviously if you read my post.....I'm NOT a junkie and don't want to be. Was trying to get some ideas as to how a lay person would start the hunt for such hardcore stuff since I basically haven't done H in almost 20 yrs, & just wanted to do some occassionally. I've been too busy working & raising children to partake in such druguse. That's why I came here hoping other like-minded people would be able to help direct me in the right direction since this is supposed to be a site for people that are not so "mainstream" so I thought I was amongst others who understood where I'm coming from. But obviously seems like people here are just breathing down my back. And BTW, I have PLENTY of common sense....hence the lack of druguse!!! Only people who have no real common sense use serious drugs in the 1st place!! We all know that there's risk involved. I mean I'd be more then happy to help someone else on here with something & no I'm not meaning hooking up connections. But I guess unless one isn't part of the drug "clique" on here you get your ass chewed out just for asking a general question which wasn't nearly as detailed as 1/2 the stuff on here. 

LaCholita


----------



## NeedlessBeing

Well, Cholita, my attorney would advise you to check the police reports and see where most of the heroin arrests are being made.  Take a ride/walk down to that area and get a feel.  Try not to stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## flacky

LaCholita said:


> Obviously if you read my post.....I'm NOT a junkie and don't want to be. Was trying to get some ideas as to how a lay person would start the hunt for such hardcore stuff since I basically haven't done H in almost 20 yrs, & just wanted to do some occassionally. I've been too busy working & raising children to partake in such druguse. That's why I came here hoping other like-minded people would be able to help direct me in the right direction since this is supposed to be a site for people that are not so "mainstream" so I thought I was amongst others who understood where I'm coming from. But obviously seems like people here are just breathing down my back. And BTW, I have PLENTY of common sense....hence the lack of druguse!!! Only people who have no real common sense use serious drugs in the 1st place!! We all know that there's risk involved. I mean I'd be more then happy to help someone else on here with something & no I'm not meaning hooking up connections. But I guess unless one isn't part of the drug "clique" on here you get your ass chewed out just for asking a general question which wasn't nearly as detailed as 1/2 the stuff on here.
> 
> LaCholita



If you've used before, then you know what to look for. The fact is that you added me as a friend on this site as soon as you joined and I don't know you and then you started posting asking where to get heroin. You clearly want to figure out where to buy heroin and have other people help you.

This board isn't to help you buy drugs. It's for harm reduction. Speaking of harm reduction, if you've been working and raising kids, you probably shouldn't do heroin. 8)

Also, you say that you have common sense because you don't use hard drugs, yet you are seeking them out right now. 

Also, it has nothing to do with some "clique" bullshit. It has to do with not being set up by cops who come on this site and post pretending to be users like you.



NeedlessBeing said:


> Well, Cholita, my attorney would advise you to check the police reports and see where most of the heroin arrests are being made.  Take a ride/walk down to that area and get a feel.  Try not to stick out like a sore thumb.
> 
> Option two would be to hit the Needle Exchange(s) and start up a few converstations
> Option three would be to hit the US Sex Guide, find out where the prostitutes walk in LA, and ask one of them for some help(this has always worked for me, but it does feel kind of odd, but the woman is usually delighted to help if you give her a big enough tip...lol)
> 
> Option 4...well, if you make it to this opiton without scoring, you're hopeless my man!  Best of luck



Very good advice.


----------



## shake

LaCholita said:


> Obviously if you read my post.....I'm NOT a junkie and don't want to be. Was trying to get some ideas as to how a lay person would start the hunt for such hardcore stuff since I basically haven't done H in almost 20 yrs, & just wanted to do some occassionally. I've been too busy working & raising children to partake in such druguse. That's why I came here hoping other like-minded people would be able to help direct me in the right direction since this is supposed to be a site for people that are not so "mainstream" so I thought I was amongst others who understood where I'm coming from. But obviously seems like people here are just breathing down my back. And BTW, I have PLENTY of common sense....hence the lack of druguse!!! Only people who have no real common sense use serious drugs in the 1st place!! We all know that there's risk involved. I mean I'd be more then happy to help someone else on here with something & no I'm not meaning hooking up connections. But I guess unless one isn't part of the drug "clique" on here you get your ass chewed out just for asking a general question which wasn't nearly as detailed as 1/2 the stuff on here.
> 
> LaCholita



and in your other posts you ask how is that sourcing. its clearly obvious all you are here for is to let someone get you some drugs.

will tell you again this website  isnt designed for you to come here and find out where to get drugs. we all come from a harm reduction stand point here and being a harm reduction website noone is gunna let a non-drug user get on dope. you got kids why in the hell are you worried bout doing dope. have some fucking sense and be a mother to your children.

your verbal warning is over with come on here and make one more refernce about getting ppl to help you find dope and ima start handing out  infractions. if you have read the BLUA then you know about our point system here. get enough and you account is banned


----------



## NeedlessBeing

Using heroin was one of the biggest mistakes of my life, and while I'm grateful to have a support system/enough time to recover, my "soul" hurts and my endorphin system/hypothalamus/etc may be permanently fucked...meaning I CAN NOT experience happiness without the drug in my system.....and the drug WILL hurt you in a similar way, even if you think you have the self-control to limit your use. 

It will kill your finances, you'll be in debt in no time at all, it will kill your friendships(except with other dope users, and you don't want half of them as friends, but you may find a friend or two for life, that is the exception, however..as most of them are in a bad spot as well, and will do anything to get themselves out of it...and the sad thing is, you WILL understand why those people try to take advantage of you, because you will end up doing the same thing to someone else...guarenteed)...it will kill your family life, basically making you the black sheep of the family and it takes years, maybe decades to remove that label, if it's ever completely removed...and so on...I could go on for hours, easily...

So, ask yourself this simple question, a question that someone truly fiending for the drug will dismiss, I know, but if you haven't yet reached that point...just think long and hard..."Why do you want to use?"...yeah, it feels good, but that feeling GOES AWAY after a month or so of contiunous use...and if it doesn't feel good...what's the point?  Some of us reach that point and quit, but a hell of a lot of damage has been done before they they arrive at this point...some of us are designed in such a way that quitting opiates is all but impossible, regardless of the quality of treatment/medication/etc....the brain/body gets what it wants, and if you go down this path, the only thing it will want, for a very long time, is more heroin.

I know this isn't going to stop you, but if your first couple dances with D don't turn out so great, just give it up...life can suck, but it will suck even more if you go down that well tread path...

Be safe, first and foremost....I hope you find whatever it is you are looking for.  Don't be stupid when searching for/acquiring the drug.  The LAST thing you want is a felony dope charge on your record.  You may be one of the few who use that as motivation to start your own business, as every asshole with hiring privileges will pretty much say fuck you, find some other place to work.  It 'aint fair, but it will happen...so tread very carefully...and best of luck...you will ABSOLUTELY need it.  Sorry for coming across as a condescending asshole, but I wish someone would have done the same to me a few years back, because I would have listened back then...


----------



## shake

@slyrll Please do not use Bluelight to score drugs in any way, shape or form. Thanks.


----------



## John_Burrows

Hey gang, looks like the LA thread needs a kick in the pants. 

When I last posted I was just getting into learning how to IV my dillies, and thanks to the help from here I can say I now proudly bang regularly (although not banging in the Los Angeles sense of the word, gotta be careful around here 

Of course after a few months of it, I'm wanting to try the big H, at least once. I mean seriously now that I'm over the whole fear of needle thing, I really want to try the grandaddy of them all, the biggest drug movie star!

But people have told me the only thing you can get in LA is black tar, and that its dangerous and I shouldn't bother.  Of course, some people seem to love it and say that as long as you're careful and take care, it's fine. 

So what do my fellow Angelinos have to say? Is anyone on this thread a black tar regular and can offer some insight into the LA H scene?

Thanks...


----------



## chinky

John_Burrows said:


> Ive been using dilaudid for over a year now and believe me, i have given plenty of thought to this. *At most, I'm only going to iv on weekends.* I know ive got the control to stick to that, considering how long vie been using and NOT going overboard!
> 
> Hopefully i can find a vein!  I cooked a bit too much though so i think I only have maybe 3mg in the syringe, so assuming i inject properly I should just barely notice it.





John_Burrows said:


> Hey gang, looks like the LA thread needs a kick in the pants.
> 
> When I last posted I was just getting into learning how to IV my dillies, and thanks to the help from here I can say *I now proudly bang regularly *(although not banging in the Los Angeles sense of the word, gotta be careful around here
> 
> Of course after a few months of it, I'm wanting to try the big H, at least once. I mean seriously now that I'm over the whole fear of needle thing, I really want to try the grandaddy of them all, the biggest drug movie star!
> 
> But people have told me the only thing you can get in LA is black tar, and that its dangerous and I shouldn't bother.  Of course, some people seem to love it and say that as long as you're careful and take care, it's fine.
> 
> So what do my fellow Angelinos have to say? Is anyone on this thread a black tar regular and can offer some insight into the LA H scene?
> 
> Thanks...








looks like that whole only on the weekends worked out well


----------



## flacky

Try smoking the tar before you IV it....


----------



## chinky

id love to find ar in chicago just for that fact..i always wanted to smoke my dope to get high


----------



## John_Burrows

Actually the only on weekends thing did work out really well.  So well in fact that I decided to expand it to weekdays!

It wasn't an easy decision, but ultimately was plugging 16mg every night and getting almost nothing out of it.  So stopped plugging 16 and started banging 12; at least when I iv it i feel something!  I figure either way the drug is still going into my system, what's the big difference how I get it there; plugging is only slightly less ba than iv, and I am injecting a bit less than I was plugging.

So now I figure H can be my weekend pleasure.  We'll see!

Flacky: im not so much into smoking but I def plan to plug the H way before I inject it.  I'm only going to step up to injecting if i think it's worth it.


----------



## flacky

John_Burrows said:


> Flacky: im not so much into smoking but I def plan to plug the H way before I inject it.  I'm only going to step up to injecting if i think it's worth it.



Ok, as long as you are using a different ROA to test it before shooting it. Also, don't miss a shot of tar. That's bad news.



chinky said:


> id love to find ar in chicago just for that fact..i always wanted to smoke my dope to get high



Eh. Iono, it is somewhat nicer and you get a better rush than snorting, but it definitely is shorter and less cost effective.


----------



## John_Burrows

How about explaining a bit about why missing a shot of tar is bad news?

No one tries to miss a shot, but I've had it happen.  Sometimes I pull back to register, see blood and STILL miss, probably because I was just at the edge of a vein or something and the slight movement of registering pulled me out. 

I always inject slowly, so if I am missing the shot I can tell after only a few units have been pushed out... So if I did miss it would be less than half a shot... But please explain why it's so bad.


----------



## flacky

Well, tar is basically crudely acetylated opium. Opium has tar (in the literal sense of the word, plant tar) inside. Acetylated tar is not something that's fun to have under your skin or between a muscle.


----------



## John_Burrows

Ok well I managed to get 2 "bags" of tar. Do you even call them bags? Two "peas" of tar?

I plugged a quarter last night and essentially felt nothing. Very disappointing. I wasn't expecting to be launched into outer space, but by all counts a good plug should giver me at least 50%, probably closer to 70%, of the high that iv does. 

But nada. I know it actually put opiates into my system since an hour after the plug fell flat I injected some dilaudid and barely felt it, which means there were already opiates in my system. 

About an hour ago I went for broke and plugged the rest of the tar ball - nearly 75% of a full "bag" and the best I can say is I feel a little sleepy. 

Over the weekend I'll try an injection, but I'm not optimistic since if this stuff is going to work on me the plug should have had me feeling good. 

Any recommendations?

I DID try combining a small amount of tar with my dillie last night... I tore off a small amount (imagine a few chocolate sprinkles) and dissolved it in 1cc of warm water. It was def enough to turn the water brown, and I then used that water to dissolve an 8mg dillie.

I injected the "hybrid" shot. It def felt a little different.  I know it wasn't enough tar to make a huge difference, but I'm pretty sure it spaced me out a little more than usual.

I wonder if a combo of dillies and tar would be a fun shot in general?  Certainly potent. 

One question - if I filter the tar water multiple times, each filtered shot def gets a bit lighter in color. Is this a good thing, or am I filtering out the "active ingredient"?

Is a darker shot stronger/preferable?


----------



## dieselbaby

flacky said:


> *Well, tar is basically crudely acetylated opium.* Opium has tar (in the literal sense of the word, plant tar) inside. Acetylated tar is not something that's fun to have under your skin or between a muscle.



Sorry buddy, but this is dead wrong.


----------



## GlassAss420

" if you're looking to buy or sell them you should also locate the nearest exit. "

so we can tell them what exit to get off the highway on at least??m hurrr!


----------



## shake

dieselbaby said:


> Sorry buddy, but this is dead wrong.



then perhaps you should shed some light on why you think he is wrong, cause his explanations is pretty close. without going into great detail tar is produced cause of the agents they use to acetylate the opium usually isnt AA. so crudely acetylated opium is a pretty spot on description of tar.

so do tell us more instead of just saying that someone is dead wrong.


----------



## John_Burrows

Yeah it's pretty annoying when people don't back up their views with, you know, an explanation!

So, I've now tried tar 3 times.  First a very 3/4 of a ball plugged, then a quarter IV and earlier tonight I went with 3/4 of a ball IV and so far none of them have resulted in a very strong high. 

I know I have a high opiate tolerance (18 months of daily dilaudid use) but jeez, I thought H would still do the trick!

And a friend who hooked me up did some from the same batch and said less thsn a quarter knocked him on his ass, so it's not the batch. 

Anyone have experience with this? Is it possible I just might not be cut out for heroin?


----------



## flacky

dieselbaby said:


> Sorry buddy, but this is dead wrong.





shake said:


> then perhaps you should shed some light on why you think he is wrong, cause his explanations is pretty close. without going into great detail tar is produced cause of the agents they use to acetylate the opium usually isnt AA. so crudely acetylated opium is a pretty spot on description of tar.
> 
> so do tell us more instead of just saying that someone is dead wrong.



IIRC, tar is made from partially refined opium (instead of pure powdered morphine) with AA or sometimes AC and lesser derivatives. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## a2lambretta

Please be careful if you're new to the LA black tar heroin. I OD'd twice from variance in quality from copping in the same open air spot. Not that I was being as smart as I could be, but I was definitely surprised when the paramedics woke me up. There was a split second of "uh oh, that shot felt reallllly big.....<blacks out>" Nothing I would wish on anyone.

I know some of the spots that are being referenced, and skid row has definitely changed a lot. Not what it used to be.


----------



## flacky

You should find a call and meet hookup. The people I go to in LA always have the exact same stuff.


----------



## pallidamors

a2lambretta said:


> Please be careful if you're new to the LA black tar heroin. I OD'd twice from variance in quality from copping in the same open air spot. Not that I was being as smart as I could be, but I was definitely surprised when the paramedics woke me up. There was a split second of "uh oh, that shot felt reallllly big.....<blacks out>" Nothing I would wish on anyone.
> 
> I know some of the spots that are being referenced, and skid row has definitely changed a lot. Not what it used to be.



Good point, I've had times with tar when I lived in Cali where one day you would need chunks of an inhuman size in order to feel anything, then the next day you get some tar that looks identical but knock you on your ass. Its always good to try smoking or shooting a new batch of dope first, or trying a minute amount in a shot, before going for the full one.


----------



## bigdog88

LaCholita said:


> Obviously if you read my post.....I'm NOT a junkie and don't want to be. Was trying to get some ideas as to how a lay person would start the hunt for such hardcore stuff since I basically haven't done H in almost 20 yrs, & just wanted to do some occassionally. I've been too busy working & raising children to partake in such druguse. That's why I came here hoping other like-minded people would be able to help direct me in the right direction since this is supposed to be a site for people that are not so "mainstream" so I thought I was amongst others who understood where I'm coming from. But obviously seems like people here are just breathing down my back. And BTW, I have PLENTY of common sense....hence the lack of druguse!!! Only people who have no real common sense use serious drugs in the 1st place!! We all know that there's risk involved. I mean I'd be more then happy to help someone else on here with something & no I'm not meaning hooking up connections. But I guess unless one isn't part of the drug "clique" on here you get your ass chewed out just for asking a general question which wasn't nearly as detailed as 1/2 the stuff on here.
> 
> LaCholita




I don't even do h but comeon how hard is it to go to the ghetto during the day and find a junkie and offer to buy him some h if he helps you score?  Suboxone clinics also be really easy to find someone who does h who could help you.  I mean getting a drug like h thats pretty damn common in a big city seems pretty easy.  Now trying to find like good acid or rarer drugs might be more difficult but still not impossible if you know where to look.


----------



## John_Burrows

Ok so to update... A friend of mine (also a Bluelight regular) has a hookup for tar that he trusts and has been using for a while. He got me a few bags (or balls, really) of tar. He took a quarter ball and was flying sky high.

I tried it several times, starting with a quarter, and working my way up to injecting AN ENTIRE BALL in one shot and failed to get high.

I def felt the shot... I did the full ball yesterday, and the rush was so strong I had high hopes (heh heh) that THIS time it was going to work... But alas, within half an hour I was feeling completely normal.

Can my tolerance really be that insane? Ive been using dilaudid daily for the last 18 months, so I'm aware it would take more to get me to the same place as an average user... But really? An entire ball wasn't enough to give me the true H experience?

Is it possible that my body chemistry just isn't geared towards H? I know different opiates affect people differently, maybe I'm just not cut out for H :-(

I could try to take even more, but my instincts are against it.  First of all, even if, say, two bags did the trick, I just can't see myself spending $<donk out> every time I want a hit of H!

And, of course, that's also a hell of a lot of bad shit to be sticking into my body. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## johanneschimpo

bags/balls ----> "balloons"


----------



## John_Burrows

Ok a balloon of heroin is a single tar ball? Ok.

How much tar does it take, on average, for those of you who partake to get a good trip to space mountain?


----------



## thewitchdoctor

I've always weened myself down with pharmaceuticals, subs, or just sufferring everytime I've gone to SoCal.

Simply for the fact I've never had luck enuff to find anything when I'm there, and really didn't want to feel w/d for a week vaca ya know?

My next trip to Tujunga is coming up, and I need to be coached on a tolerance/amount issue.....east coast bags to wesctoast balls/ballons.

Don't want to break rules or step on toes here, maybe Ill wait to be adressed and told what is ok and what's not. Thanks in advance to anyone that's willing to help.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Why is there no real mexican brown powder heroin in L.A.? And i do not mean powder mixed with a cut to make a powder,actual mexican brown powder heroin that is of high quality! In New Mexico you can find tar mostly that is strong and pretty pure for tar,and you can also get ,more and more common brown powder heroin from mexico..real mexican brown not powder made from tar..the cops busted some people coming into New Mexico from Ariz.. with a pound of 80+% pure mexican brown powder heroin, you can get mexican brown powder in New Mexico,depending on the area that is 60-70& pure(according to police and DEA purity analasis of seized heroin in NEW Mexcio! Why in the hell can't you get it in LA or Socal then,,NEW Mexico is a small population state with a lot of heroin users tho,but maybe it's a different "cartel" or whatver supplying the brown in New Mexico and ARiz..also seen it in Kansas City area and south Chicago mexican brown powder is popular altho it's cut pretty heavily in south Chicago.....dunno why it;s not in LA or SoCal....


----------



## Cuetical

can anyone in the Long Beach Area tell me where a good outpatient treatment center is?
I am from east coast, just moved here and I need treatment because I am court ordered.
A low/No cost place would be best, hhaha. Thanks ahead of time. Oh yeah drug of choice is H
I don't need detox though been clean for 7 months, did it on my own.


----------



## shake

thewitchdoctor said:


> I've always weened myself down with pharmaceuticals, subs, or just sufferring everytime I've gone to SoCal.
> 
> Simply for the fact I've never had luck enuff to find anything when I'm there, and really didn't want to feel w/d for a week vaca ya know?
> 
> My next trip to Tujunga is coming up, and I need to be coached on a tolerance/amount issue.....east coast bags to wesctoast balls/ballons.
> 
> Don't want to break rules or step on toes here, maybe Ill wait to be adressed and told what is ok and what's not. Thanks in advance to anyone that's willing to help.



you should take time to read the bluelight user agreement. you will find everything that isnt allowed here.

http://wiki.bluelight.ru/index.php/Bluelight_User_Agreement_(BLUA)

^^^there's al ink to what we do and dont allow here please read it.

no asking for sources or drug connects or locations to cop at
and no prices you are paying for your drugs. these 2 are the biggest enforced ones around here and prolly the main 2 you was prolly wondering about.

please re-read the bluelightr user agreement again


----------



## Balloon

Hey Hendrix Haze15, I've been picking up those same balloons (the ones with the foil of coke) in . The stuff is pretty bomb, I usually get 11 or 12 for a


----------



## affasd

John_Burrows said:


> Ok a balloon of heroin is a single tar ball? Ok.
> 
> How much tar does it take, on average, for those of you who partake to get a good trip to space mountain?




youve been doing dilaudid for 1.5 years in pretty large amounts, its not suprising that you would need at least 2-3 bags to get you high, even if you have bomb shit it isnt uncommon to have to do multiple bags if you've been doing any type of strong opiate on the regular, maybe you think that is outrageous because you get all your dilaudids for cheap with insurance(or maybe not?), or maybe your perception of heroin is just skewed because of the media/police/dare bullshit, but a common price for a 8mg of dilaudid here is the same as 2 bags at the typical price(thats if people realize that it is a lot stronger for iv use, if you find someone who doesn't know you can get them way cheaper) So basically if you had to by your dillies from the street you would probably realize that you get a lot more mileage out of the dope. try doing 2 or 3 at once next time once you have tested to make sure of the quality


----------



## John_Burrows

Thanks for the reply, Aff.  I guess my tolerance is the issue.  Tempting as it is, it's just not worth it.  If a 1.5 bags didn't get me off, sounds like I'd need at least 3, which starts getting pretty expensive for one hit.  Plus, I imagine that much tar in your veins is far worse for you than dilaudid.

I guess I've just hit a brick wall.  Taking more dilaudid doesn't get me high (3 or 4 pills at once doesn't feel any different to me than 1.5, my usual dose) and I just don't want to explore 4 balls of tar all at once.

Where does one go from here?


----------



## bearded_1

Not sure if there is any powder in cali to be found, but a few packs of good powder may be more appealing to bang than all of that tar. Good luck with whatever way you go burrows!


----------



## pallidamors

John_Burrows said:


> Thanks for the reply, Aff.  I guess my tolerance is the issue.  Tempting as it is, it's just not worth it.  If a 1.5 bags didn't get me off, sounds like I'd need at least 3, which starts getting pretty expensive for one hit.  Plus, I imagine that much tar in your veins is far worse for you than dilaudid.
> 
> I guess I've just hit a brick wall.  Taking more dilaudid doesn't get me high (3 or 4 pills at once doesn't feel any different to me than 1.5, my usual dose) and I just don't want to explore 4 balls of tar all at once.
> 
> Where does one go from here?



well, if you're already using the needle, and you've already gone over to tar, there's not much you can do other than increase your dose.

You may, however, want to look into potentiation if you haven't already. I've had some decent luck with promethazine, dxm, grapefruit juice, and tagamet. Most of them only increase the duration of the high, but with DXM and some antihistamines I feel like I was able to lower my dose, thus slowing the growth of tolerance. If you ever take methadone, cat's claw works nicely with that as well.


----------



## fayder

Mexican tar is the best in my area. We also have the balloon brown around here, but i have to say the mex tar wins.


----------



## DavisK4high247

*ballon brown as in brown powder??*



fayder said:


> Mexican tar is the best in my area. We also have the balloon brown around here, but i have to say the mex tar wins.



When you say ballon brown you are talking about mexican brown powder heroin right? I have been to Cali and places where tar is king,but I have seen where they have good ass mexican brown powder heroin in New Mexico that is very pure compared to the tar,or the powder in some east coast cities,the small ones,not NJ/NYC or anything..seen seizures of mexican brown in New Mexico at the gram or less "retail level" averaged 60+% for mexican brown powder and close to that for tar, I guess they get their heroin from a different cartel in Mexico or something,or they don't cut it like other places,also it is more expensive in New Mexico for brown and tar but with the purity I can see why...


----------



## shake

from what i believe this mexican brown (in cali)is nothing but tr cut so bad it becomes a powder cause you almost always here how weak it is compared to tar


----------



## fayder

DavisK4high247 said:


> When you say ballon brown you are talking about mexican brown powder heroin right? I have been to Cali and places where tar is king,but I have seen where they have good ass mexican brown powder heroin in New Mexico that is very pure compared to the tar,or the powder in some east coast cities,the small ones,not NJ/NYC or anything..seen seizures of mexican brown in New Mexico at the gram or less "retail level" averaged 60+% for mexican brown powder and close to that for tar, I guess pthey get their heroin from a different cartel in Mexico or something,or they don't cut it like other places,also it is more expensive in New Mexico for brown and tar but with the purity I can see why...



No i wasn't referring to brown powder. Ballon brown is what me and friend call the light brown crumbling tar, not the dark black sticky tar i was first referring to.

I agree with you brown powder is usually stronger than tar, its just harder to come by around the LA area. Im not saying it isn't here because i've had it before,  i just have a hard time finding it.
mmmm... powder.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Yeah I have seen it in Arizona,and New Mexico seems to have that real brown powder and it's strong shit there.Dunno why they don't sell more in LA area,they could sell it at good puritys and charge a little more even,I think it would be worth it compared to tar,but I'm in the mid-south US and we get tar and good SA powder from Chicago and NJ/Philly/NYC,,,so I consider myself to be lucky to get powder and not have to only have tar to choose from..mmm power is right..lol..tasty shit..lol


----------



## fayder

DavisK4high247 said:


> Yeah I have seen it in Arizona,and New Mexico seems to have that real brown powder and it's strong shit there.Dunno why they don't sell more in LA area,they could sell it at good puritys and charge a little more even,I think it would be worth it compared to tar,but I'm in the mid-south US and we get tar and good SA powder from Chicago and NJ/Philly/NYC,,,so I consider myself to be lucky to get powder and not have to only have tar to choose from..mmm power is right..lol..tasty shit..lol



Lol. I don't know why not either, i would definitely pay more for powder... not a shit load more, but more. New Mexico eh? I'm going to Oakland for halloween and i heard there's some pretty good powder there, that comes south east asia. Could be bull shit, i dunno cuz i've never been up to northern cali. I guess i'll find out. 

If not im planning a trip to NEW MEXICO!!!


----------



## pallidamors

fayder said:


> Lol. I don't know why not either, i would definitely pay more for powder... not a shit load more, but more. New Mexico eh? I'm going to Oakland for halloween and i heard there's some pretty good powder there, that comes south east asia. Could be bull shit, i dunno cuz i've never been up to northern cali. I guess i'll find out.
> 
> If not im planning a trip to NEW MEXICO!!!



I was pretty disappointed in the bay area powder I've had, even in the beginning of my dope days it seemed to actually be weaker than the tar I got. The tar in the area seemed to be about standard for any part of cali though, no better, no worse than what you'd find in LA or SD.


----------



## fayder

pallidamors said:


> I was pretty disappointed in the bay area powder I've had, even in the beginning of my dope days it seemed to actually be weaker than the tar I got. The tar in the area seemed to be about standard for any part of cali though, no better, no worse than what you'd find in LA or SD.



Well that's a bit disappointing.  
New Mexico here i come.


----------



## pallidamors

fayder said:


> Well that's a bit disappointing.
> New Mexico here i come.



I should mention, this was around 2006-7, maybe the quality has changed up a bit since then.


----------



## flacky

Nah, I've heard of people shooting the "whole gram" up there to get off. Whereas we have grams down here which cost 2.5-3 times more down in LA that blow them out of the water.


----------



## DavisK4high247

*I'm going to New Mexico in 2 weeks on a trip..*



fayder said:


> Lol. I don't know why not either, i would definitely pay more for powder... not a shit load more, but more. New Mexico eh? I'm going to Oakland for halloween and i heard there's some pretty good powder there, that comes south east asia. Could be bull shit, i dunno cuz i've never been up to northern cali. I guess i'll find out.
> 
> If not im planning a trip to NEW MEXICO!!!



 I am going to New Mexico in two weeks on a trip with some family,and while they go do whatever ,I will be looking and trying to find that brown powder there.lol..It may be hard to hook up without knowing anyone but I always have good luck for some reason,with strangers offering me drugs! I got some white powder Heroin in Colorado-in Denver in 2006 after talking to a guy outside a bar that was there to work on a pipeline.I did some of my speed I had with him and asked where the "white dope "was at,thinking about some Crank or coke,but dude took me to a house where these crazy bikers were,and they had some strong ass white powder heroin they got back east somewere thay said,and gave me a free line to try and it was on then.I ended up buying a gram of that shit and it lasted a while,since it was good enough to get really high snorting a little...Never seen or heard of anything but tar in Colorado before that...weird huh?! lol..what a nice Colorado trip that turned out to be!!


----------



## pallidamors

DavisK4high247 said:


> I am going to New Mexico in two weeks on a trip with some family,and while they go do whatever ,I will be looking and trying to find that brown powder there.lol..It may be hard to hook up without knowing anyone but I always have good luck for some reason,with strangers offering me drugs! I got some white powder Heroin in Colorado-in Denver in 2006 after talking to a guy outside a bar that was there to work on a pipeline.I did some of my speed I had with him and asked where the "white dope "was at,thinking about some Crank or coke,but dude took me to a house where these crazy bikers were,and they had some strong ass white powder heroin they got back east somewere thay said,and gave me a free line to try and it was on then.I ended up buying a gram of that shit and it lasted a while,since it was good enough to get really high snorting a little...Never seen or heard of anything but tar in Colorado before that...weird huh?! lol..what a nice Colorado trip that turned out to be!!



Powder dope is pretty rampant in Colorado; depending on who you go through, that may be all you ever see. I've never seen white powder, but tan is everywhere. Street dealers generally have tar, but if you know the right people, it's pretty easy to get a hold of fire powder.

Ironically though many people think that the tar is somehow "stronger" in Colorado because it smells more like vinegar, and will end up paying as much, if not more, for weak tar simply because they think it's more potent, and tend to smoke it instead of snorting/IVing.


----------



## fayder

DavisK4high247 said:


> I am going to New Mexico in two weeks on a trip with some family,and while they go do whatever ,I will be looking and trying to find that brown powder there.lol..It may be hard to hook up without knowing anyone but I always have good luck for some reason,with strangers offering me drugs! I got some white powder Heroin in Colorado-in Denver in 2006 after talking to a guy outside a bar that was there to work on a pipeline.I did some of my speed I had with him and asked where the "white dope "was at,thinking about some Crank or coke,but dude took me to a house where these crazy bikers were,and they had some strong ass white powder heroin they got back east somewere thay said,and gave me a free line to try and it was on then.I ended up buying a gram of that shit and it lasted a while,since it was good enough to get really high snorting a little...Never seen or heard of anything but tar in Colorado before that...weird huh?! lol..what a nice Colorado trip that turned out to be!!



Nice, have fun in New Mex. You've convinced me! I just gotta find a good reason to go, even though i don't know ANYONE over there.


----------



## DavisK4high247

Hope I can find some decent powder in New Mexico whatever kind it is,white ,browinsh(as long as it's not "powder" made from mixing cut with tar)..I hope I don't have to resort to doing tar,I actually have never done tar,only seen others do it..Where I live In the South Central US we get tar and good powder from NJ,NY,Chicago etc...and I always buy powder and it's always good,since I buy usually 5 grams or more at once..anyway hope If I only find some tar In New Mexico that it will be decent shit,and I will have to try to smoke it like I have seen others do a few times...


----------



## Bomboclat

If you're in the 818 you're pretty damn far from the scene


----------



## Bomboclat

It might make a bit of financial sense, but in the end, its really not worth it. The tar we have is so disgusting and impure that a large part of me would rather be sick, really.

Im not going to go into where the scene is at all, tha breaks a lot of rules here, that's something you're going to have to find out for yourself, but Tarzana is far from it lololol.

You are about 2 minutes from me though, so hi neighbor!!


----------



## DavisK4high247

Go ask someone for some chiva nearer to the city ,or ask some friends that do drugs,if you have any that do any drugs other than pills,like cocaine or something if they know wher eto get any chiva or tar or whatever they might now it as...best thing would be to find some pills,although tar is cheap there in LA area,I'm not from there but have family in LA,and San Diego and up in Sacremento,etc...and they don't do heroin but they can get it in all places,although they are in the citys themselves mainly so thats easier than being way out...


----------



## Albert King

*good info*

Hello to all. First post. long time lurker. strong supporter of harm reduction and supporter of freedom of information. to those that want to quit opiates should know that *THC from cannabis has been proven to decrease opiate/morphine dependency in rats...*

link: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/07/090706090440.htm



good thread by the way... time to shed some light on the situation....Dope is on the west is controlled primarily by the mexicans and mexican americans...not racist but that's the truth of the situation..


alrighty jumping right in....go on and youtube some blues tunes while you are reading because you're probably in the middle like me(no pin dot tonight)...not low, not high but in the middle but that's okay you stay positive and be good to others on your way. going to start with types from worst to best seen from Beach cities to LA...Cali-forn-ia hey hey..a better question for this thread should be..who has my dope? different orgs do different things...The pure Chiva is controlled by the group I will call the mexican-mexicans and is most often distributed to whites by mexican american families and or gangs. From mules on the street to car delivery... 

1. *"goop, shit, sprackle, pop, fuck" *- worst cut to hell beater bags, seen only in trash bags... dummie bag category. little to no dope at all..no smell, extremely sticky, if you put white sugar and melt it in a pan you get the same consistency. usually 1g quantities...so cheap and sounds great but don't fall for it... sold by bunk ass hoes.. 


2. *"rat turds, beebs, loons, Bees, beezies" type 1* - comes in light mullti colored party balloons. sold in .1 to .2 usually sold in "packs". they looks like a little hot dog with sparkles in it..hard dope..breaks in half pieces easily. This is the cut to hell tar with what Al believes to be a caffeine / crap combo. these are cheap, they smoke like shit but they get the job done if you like to get half way off. Would not recommend anyone shoot this type but people do. This stuff is the crack of heroin no doubt because you only get high for half an hour and then you are at it again..usually sold lower down in the chain -- mexican american independent retail level to whites from the coast cities.  This is like the Abe Lincoln crack vial equivalent to the H world 


3. *" Loons, bee's"* type 2 --  comes in light to dark mullti colored party balloons. These are hard balls of black tar. sold in .1 to .2 bags. also seen in packs.. Different colors are used for regular customers(bigger bags) or bigger buyers. This stuff smells like what one would imagine burning tar to smell like. Al suspects a different type of cut for who ever runs these. Was told once that it might be boot leather polish that is cooked down until hard..could use some clarification on that..these things run well on foil, gets ya floored/loaded for hours but tastes like hell. Al has seen these pushed by low level retail hustlers trying to make some money usually Mexican Americans who buy the real good tar from the mexican-mexicans and cut it down for shop. would not advise to shoot or smoke really...


4.*" Loons, bee's"* type 3 -- this is the tar that looks like the powder and does actually oxidize to tar after being warm..this is just cut tar but it can be decent to strong. Not the best but good..comes in multi colored loons to grocery bags. smokes well, smells like good tar but with a hint of burnt sugar. the more cut it is usually means that this was handed down once again..

5. *"Tar, Fire, pin dot, Junk, Smack, El Chiva, the black"* - comes in a variety of cuts as seen above..but this is what we can actually call decent tar..it's usually hard, it smells strong of AA(vinegar), with some stickyness to it. Smokes well, gets one pin dot for hours. Very strong. Usually in grocery bags seen these from SD all the way up to Oregon. Usually the Mexican Mexicans are the ones with this tar..they usually sell only to other mexicans/mexican-americans for security who then in turn sell to the white folk. If one finds a Mexican-Mexican junkie..good luck if you are white and don't speak spanish..you may be able to get in this network, Al found somebody like this and was in a network for a minute... in bags it can be sold in grocery bags..can be cheap but can be as much as a Benjamin or more for a gram depending on many factors..on the street in .1 street bags to 1 gram...if you get into the right network you can buy in quantity or in weight which will lead one to the purer tar..not pure dope but closer to the uncut tar...as good and as strong as it is, Al would *not *advise anyone shoot this stuff..come on be real..it's a tar and an acid..doesn't mix well with veins yo. smoke it sure, rail/bang no unless you want a one way ticket. Most will smoke it but there are those that bang it..note to the newb thinking they want to seek this out, if you get a stick up your a$$ about doing the big H..seek out some pharmaceutical grade diamorph or something clean..this is no joke..this stuff will keep you coming back for more harder than any other opiate Al has seen...this cocktail of opiates and I do say cocktail because Tar is a mixture of various forms of H all having their own effects on their own but are now compounded. It gets one very high, and you can see how easy it is to become strung out after being high all day from morning to morning. Even good Tar, good as it can be, is a dirty high, it doesn't feel anything like pure morphine. Everyone that Al has met that jumped from the foil to needle spun out of control very quickly. The needle seems to do double time on the rational of the user. 

Here is a strange peek into a world right here in our states most are oblivious to...
Some orgs will use "mules"..these are immigrants with little to no english that are either bought or actually want to come to the states...they in turn work of their "debt" for freedom to the org by running weight on the street level..very dangerous work..these mules usually sell the match head size bags but can get you in touch with someone above them if they like you. Most will want you to keep coming back so they get paid but some get rewards for bringing a bigger buyer to the leader with a phone. 


6. *"brown sugar, the real, H"* - comes in balloons to dime bags..this is a powder ..it does not oxidize to tar when heated. taste is more bitter than sweet but not  acidic/vinegar tasting as tar. potency is strong. This stuff isn't as wide spread as the Tar which makes me believe it's different groups moving this higher grade. Harder to find but very strong. Can't say for sure who moves this stuff, most likely gangs or independent movers. One shouldn't hold your breathe trying to find this one. This is water soluble and could be injected a lot more safely than tar given the caution taken and if it wasn't cut with something dangerous. If you get into a network suggestion would be to keep the connect.    


7. *"the white, big H, China"* - this is dope that has been brought in from somewhere else. this is not on the same circuit as the mexican heroin. you will find this stuff usually by independents, Rich business types, Porn kings ect. people with connections to those worlds on a national/international scale. You won't find this on the streets, usually bought in quantity. What's easier to find is pharma dope..like diamorph or water soluble morphine...opana is nice too... 


Al has not been doing dope or opiates for awhile..it's easy to find down here but it's such a hassle and the people(poor junkies equally annoying as junkies with money) that you need to go through and just the chase is dull to me now...with the threats of being ripped off, beat up, robbed, of worse arrested it just kills it for me. 

The mexican americans who buy the stuff wholesale and step on it seriously don't give a rats ass about their customers. Customer service can be shitty to sub par but at the end of the day they don't care about you getting high. White kids usually get the most stomped on shit, they are generally considered the people not in the know who can be taken advantage of for profit. Plus they figure that if you are a desperate suburb junkie who is trying to make an economic transition to the big H. they see you as money bags and you best expect that tax. If you want fire on the west coast it wouldn't hurt to know how to speak some spanish.


In Al's honest opinion, these substances needs to be legalized and have quality regulated. The schools and cities need to benefit from the profits. Methadone is a program that keeps people in the state of zombie even harder but it's the same shit with a different name on it. What this all comes down to is personal freedom. Government wants that authority to be able to say yes put this into your body but not this..at this point man has no control of his own being and that's where I think this deep seated desperation to escape comes from.its so strong people shoot them selves up with acid in attempts to find sanctuary in the temporary relief..its truly crazy..before witnessing the dope world first hand, wouldn't have believed it if you told me  .. The States could easily have morphine clinics that are state regulated and the communities can benefit from not only lack of crime but also the feeling that we don't persecute those that don't do what the rest of us do..so long as they don't hurt anyone else...The war on drugs has created more harm than the drug itself now what's that say?? message to the white parents and any cops trolling the board...if you're kids are scoring dope on the streets and are more afraid of what the cops and the system could/will do to them than the dealers/drug...*what does this mean? lets get real.*


I'm sitting her discussing the harmful effects the war on drugs has really caused...Tar shouldn't even be around at all. We are bickering over the purity of an already shitty product..even the pure is pure shit... To give you an equivalent  to what the drug war has done..google "polish heroin"...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish_heroin... this was a form of heroin that was widely adopted in Poland during the cold war...black tar, it's impurities, it's causalities, it's very being is a product of an unjust and unnecessary war.. it's this on going oppression on the minds of the people on all fronts that is the true enemy...cops think the only way they can justify there budgets is more crime..which is true..less crime = less cops...but that's not a very healthy business model is it? that's the model of a sick system.. a system that needs help..it's the sign of a system that is afraid of freedom, it needs to cage freedom. Can't give people real jobs so lets force them into "illegal" ones with inflated markets...not smart...the kids know this and that's the trip about this whole thing..


here is a win-win...the drugs get legalized..they are taxed and regulated..crime goes down...the drugs get produced at home so we have more domestic yobs. and we realize this pyramid of supporting one side while fighting the other is just non sense. it creates violence and an obvious black mark on society as a whole...western world show us progress..  cheers

Al smokes weed, he does not have to chase or go to far for his smoke either.
be good to others.


----------



## pallidamors

^DXM decreases opioid dependency as well...mj is not alone in that regard. Also DXM tends to do a better job of it, and at sub-trip doses, too. 

Also that was an informative first post but I've never heard most of those slang terms used at all.


----------



## DavisK4high247

I have some second cousins in san Diego that are half white/half mexican american and they have family down in Mexico ,and I have actually gone to Mexico with them about 5 years ago and we went to a poppy plantation in Mexico (I am the only white man to see this shit there) since I am a relative.They were making both tar and mexican brown powder down there,as well as keeping some opium to smoke.I got to sample the brown powder with my 2nd cousins and there at the source it was fire ass shit...anyway they can get (my 2nd cosuins) some fire brown powder,and some pretty pure tar,although I do not live in Cali so I only see them when I visit every year or so,and they have some good brown powder for me to do.I always bring some fire powder from back east with me and let them snort/shoot some...lol...good times,if you are related to people in the deep end of the game so to speak ...but thats all i am gonna say about it...shhhh...lol


----------



## Albert King

microtel said:


> so true
> this past late july/early august things got very hot on the Row, one morning at 3:00am cops were posted at street corners near the spot and patrols were on the prowl, very paranoid to be there but it was a Saturday night/morning after all, however, just 18-24 months ago it was easy to find, now the Row seems a lost playground for Tar. 2008 just might have been the last good year for Tar on the Row. Am fortunate not to live there anymore but anyone else seen what I seen over the Summer?



google

"Heroin ring that supplied O.C. broken up"

these guys were out of LA but supplied to OC

first link oc register dot com


anywhere the suburb kids go is gonna get hot


----------



## thugpassion

shake said:


> from what i believe this mexican brown (in cali)is nothing but tr cut so bad it becomes a powder cause you almost always here how weak it is compared to tar




No, thats not true. Tar thats cut is usually more sticky and clumpy and darker because its being cut with things like brown sugar, coffee, or some thing called choching it where the take like a coke/pepsi in the cane and then heat it until all the liquid is evaperated and you have a sticky sludge, sometimes its cut like that. Dope that is powdwer has a more sandy texture, it can be worse as good or better than tar.


----------



## Albert King

microtel said:


> LA/OC link, never seen 1800 balloons of tar before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/news/county-258680-heroin-orange.html?pic=12
> 
> 
> and then this, the largest Tar bust in California history $10,000,000 worth found on one man in Anaheim, State Attorney office said:
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/articles/lopez-90698-hernandez-heroin.html





The first link...those dudes are a perfect example of this type of dope...

2. "rat turds, beebs, loons, Bees, beezies" type 1 - comes in light mullti colored party balloons. sold in .1 to .2 usually sold in "packs". they looks like a little hot dog with sparkles in it..hard dope..breaks in half pieces easily. This is the cut to hell tar with what Al believes to be a caffeine / crap combo. these are cheap, they smoke like shit but they get the job done if you like to get half way off. Would not recommend anyone shoot this type but people do. This stuff is the crack of heroin no doubt because you only get high for half an hour and then you are at it again..usually sold lower down in the chain -- mexican american independent retail level to whites from the coast cities. This is like the Abe Lincoln crack vial equivalent to the H world


These guys sold in 13 packs and were pretty cheap but quality was dirt. Too many college kids were getting followed back to OC..stupid kids got these guys busted.


The link #2 definitly is someone closer to the connections in Mexico. That stuff looks straight from the source. The cops caught this guy coming out of a Target and he confessed..insane.


----------



## DavisK4high247

6. "brown sugar, the real, H" - comes in balloons to dime bags..this is a powder ..it does not oxidize to tar when heated. taste is more bitter than sweet but not acidic/vinegar tasting as tar. potency is strong. This stuff isn't as wide spread as the Tar which makes me believe it's different groups moving this higher grade. Harder to find but very strong. Can't say for sure who moves this stuff, most likely gangs or independent movers. One shouldn't hold your breathe trying to find this one. This is water soluble and could be injected a lot more safely than tar given the caution taken and if it wasn't cut with something dangerous. If you get into a network suggestion would be to keep the connect. 
 That is Mexican Brown like I have seen.It was big in the 80's all over the USA.It is still sold in ARIZ,NM, And Kansas City and South Chicago,although by the time that shit gets to chicago it's cut to hell...lol,they used to get it "mexican mud"  in the 80's and is/was produced in Sinaloa state in Mexico by the Herrera Family of 2,000+ members who supplied Chicago at one time with 80+% of it's heroin back in the early to mid 80's...Chicago had 80% of it's powder from Mexico and people now probably would not believe it..The Herrera people are mostly dead or retired but there are other places in Mexico that make brown powder ,but which group or cartel I cannot say...


----------



## thugpassion

Albert King said:


> The link #2 definitly is someone closer to the connections in Mexico. That stuff looks straight from the source. The cops caught this guy coming out of a Target and he confessed..insane.



How do you know he confessed?


----------



## Albert King

thugpassion said:


> How do you know he confessed?



google is your friend
One of the local papers had a detailed story and the officers broke it down on how they kind of knew what he was up to. Supposedly dude started removing hidden compartments in his drive way and stashed the shit up in his garage before going to a target store..narcotics rolled up on him coming out of the store and asked him what he was doing with his car. dude responded "bad things". cops asked "what's in the garage" and dude told them "negra". That's what the story said even though it could be bullshit. But dude probably felt caught anyways as he was getting sloppy unloading in plain view. fucking stupid even drug users have more common sense. this may seem like a lot of dope but there are plenty more like him in the area.

google 'Gerardo Medina Hernandez heroin' and find the story link, i dont have enough posts yet to post a link


----------



## DavisK4high247

Read in a paper recently about a dude in Pasdena I think that was busted with 200 grams of high purity white powder heroin.apparently it is going around in some places in the LA area,outside of LA itself though ,more in the outlying counties..strange and about time someone started selling the white powder,if dude had 200 grams when busted then his connection must have a lot of white powder ,since I heard it was around in other places beside Pasadena,etc..


----------



## Albert King

DavisK4high247 said:


> Read in a paper recently about a dude in Pasdena I think that was busted with 200 grams of high purity white powder heroin.apparently it is going around in some places in the LA area,outside of LA itself though ,more in the outlying counties..strange and about time someone started selling the white powder,if dude had 200 grams when busted then his connection must have a lot of white powder ,since I heard it was around in other places beside Pasadena,etc..



im sure the white is in california but this supply is reserved for the few. 




what a find indeed.

most will have to settle for scripts or tar


----------



## DavisK4high247

I hear that white heroin is becomin ever so slowly available in the LA area , very slowly it seems but still.Guess it is like Pulp Fiction where the chosen few get access to the super high grade powder heroin although being from a state where good powder is available I can't see anyone paying the pulp fiction prices for Heroin,although if you are rich as hell I suppose it would be no big deal to do so...crazy stuff ,also Afhani Heroin ,number 3 I suppose is supposedly in LA also for less than a Franklin a gram...dunno about that,my family in LA have not seen any Afghani #3 or white powder there either one,but have gotten some pretty fire brown powder mexican stuff(not made from tar,the real and rare brown powder from Mexico)..


----------



## rotate translate

Albert King said:


> 2. *"rat turds, beebs, loons, Bees, beezies" type 1* - comes in light mullti colored party balloons. sold in .1 to .2 usually sold in "packs". they looks like a little hot dog with sparkles in it..hard dope..breaks in half pieces easily. This is the cut to hell tar with what Al believes to be a caffeine / crap combo. these are cheap, they smoke like shit but they get the job done if you like to get half way off. Would not recommend anyone shoot this type but people do. This stuff is the crack of heroin no doubt because you only get high for half an hour and then you are at it again..usually sold lower down in the chain -- mexican american independent retail level to whites from the coast cities.  This is like the Abe Lincoln crack vial equivalent to the H world


I have found this to be more or less true, but I'm wondering, why would the high from some dope last longer than that of a different type of dope?  Regardless of the cut, or potency, if you do equivalent amounts (so the heroin in each amount is the same) why would the high from one be shorter than another?


----------



## XbookstoreX

Rad thread. Thank you.
This right here is pretty much what motivated me to get an account. 
Way to do yr homework, my fellow SoCal babies. It's cool to see how many of us are actually in this area. (mine being 90028)..
Be safe out there & yep, going downtown (or Koreatown) is askin for trouble. Also heard about problems south of the Vermont exit (101fwy). 
Be good if ya gotta.
x


----------



## 2A03

I live right by the San Fernando Valley and have encountered also about three or four kinds of dope.
One kind usually comes in little squares of plastic and then tied off in double balloons. This kind is usually a lighter brown in color, soft, and malleable. (usually decent... perhaps even "Primo" *wink* )

Then... there's the connect that anyone who lives in the 818 or near it has gone through, because he practically advertises his number on billboards (not literally, but the equivalent). If you call a .8 a "bear" and have to park waiting with a crowd of other cars to cop then you know what I'm talking about.

Another kind is black, rock hard, a little flaky, and cooks up smelling a bit sweet and little black chunks tend to appear in the liquid. (shit.)
Another kind is just powder. All brown powder, which of course makes it easy to cut. This brown powder has been both some of the best and some of the worst I've had. When it hits the water, you can immediately see the real dope start to dissolve while the rest needs a lot of heat to begin to break down. Depending how much real shit is in there it  can be pretty potent. A lot of people breathe on it to get it to clump together into the more familiar hunk of tar. Depending on how cut it is, it will either come together quickly or take forever.

And then there's what I get now... even the best source I've ever had before this, I'd only rate a 9. I rate my current source easily a 10 or an 11. His stuff is either the powder, or the solid -- in appearance it's not immediately different from anyone else's stuff... but... In my opinion, it's as good as tar gets. I would love to know if tar gets better than this, but over the last 4 years I haven't encountered anything better or anyone that can provide it as consistently. I mean... before he settled on whatever source he has now, he got bad stuf a few times and actually took returns. I've never had a source take returns and exchanges before... anyway, this isn't the "rate-your-source" thread... (is there one?) but yeah. That's what I've encountered around here.


----------



## Mr.Slaves

I just moved to LA and am having a hell of a time finding anything.  But then again I have only been looking in S. LA and N. OC. I gotta venture out but I'm feeling a little to sick.


----------



## DavisK4high247

2A03 said:


> I live right by the San Fernando Valley and have encountered also about three or four kinds of dope.
> One kind usually comes in little squares of plastic and then tied off in double balloons. This kind is usually a lighter brown in color, soft, and malleable. (usually decent... perhaps even "Primo" *wink* )
> 
> Then... there's the connect that anyone who lives in the 818 or near it has gone through, because he practically advertises his number on billboards (not literally, but the equivalent). If you call a .8 a "bear" and have to park waiting with a crowd of other cars to cop then you know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Another kind is black, rock hard, a little flaky, and cooks up smelling a bit sweet and little black chunks tend to appear in the liquid. (shit.)
> Another kind is just powder. All brown powder, which of course makes it easy to cut. This brown powder has been both some of the best and some of the worst I've had. When it hits the water, you can immediately see the real dope start to dissolve while the rest needs a lot of heat to begin to break down. Depending how much real shit is in there it  can be pretty potent. A lot of people breathe on it to get it to clump together into the more familiar hunk of tar. Depending on how cut it is, it will either come together quickly or take forever.
> 
> And then there's what I get now... even the best source I've ever had before this, I'd only rate a 9. I rate my current source easily a 10 or an 11. His stuff is either the powder, or the solid -- in appearance it's not immediately different from anyone else's stuff... but... In my opinion, it's as good as tar gets. I would love to know if tar gets better than this, but over the last 4 years I haven't encountered anything better or anyone that can provide it as consistently. I mean... before he settled on whatever source he has now, he got bad stuf a few times and actually took returns. I've never had a source take returns and exchanges before... anyway, this isn't the "rate-your-source" thread... (is there one?) but yeah. That's what I've encountered around here.



Thats what sucks about the brown powder, the real old school #4 brown powder that has been around for 50+ years, and is or was formerly available in Chicago and Kansas City in the late 70's and early 80's.the mexican brown made up 80-90% of all the powder in Chicago in those days, but since then Colombian heroin and tar has been more prevalant most places, powder almost only in Chicago..Anyway if the dealers would not cut the brown powder so much they could make more money, by selling it for a little more money than tar, and could even sell the brown powder on the East Coast, if it was pure enough that is.I imagine that Mexican Heroin Producing groups will start to make more #4 brown powder or a off white #4 Colombian style of heroin to sell all over the east coast, and of course still make tar to sell wherever it will be bought..lol. At least that's what I heard that some Mexican heroin labs are getting some help from chemists from Asia or Colombia to help them produce a higher quality whiteish heroin in the next few years, but who knows..


----------



## chinky

XbookstoreX said:


> Rad thread. Thank you.
> This right here is pretty much what motivated me to get an account.
> Way to do yr homework, my fellow SoCal babies. It's cool to see how many of us are actually in this area. (mine being 90028)..
> Be safe out there & yep, going downtown (or Koreatown) is askin for trouble. Also heard about problems south of the Vermont exit (101fwy).
> Be good if ya gotta.
> x



you created an account for a thread that no one posts in except for like once a month? 

i mean this thread was created almost 2 years ago and its only on page 5

and when this thread fills up there wont be another one created..so post wisely


----------



## VespaVixen

My best friend died 10 years ago this month and I want to tell you what happened.
He was addicted to heroine from middle school, Yes middle school.
He never stopped and would shoot ANYTHING and EVERYTHING.
I begged him to get help, or at least to not shoot up. It's SO dangerous and if it's too much it's TOO LATE once you use it. You can't vomit it up you can't do ANYTHING.
And he never would stop, his arms and legs whatever veins he had were ruined becuase of this nightmare. I begged him one time and we had a huge fight and I couldn't find him for days.
I finally found him and he had some new stuff he wanted to try.
I asked him not to, just this once to please NOT try it.
He didn't listen.
He said he wasn't and I found him in the bathroom on the floor with the fucking needle STILL in his arm. The fucking piece of shit thing that KILLED my best friend.
I HATE needles to this day, ANY time I even have to have blood drawn I freak out and cry. No one knows why I just have to make up a story that I had a bad experience as a kid.
If they knew the real reason they'd freak out.
I lost my best friend to drugs. to SHOOTING up drugs, all for some STUPID HIGH.
PLEASE I beg of you ALL OF YOU THAT SHOOT UP ANY DRUGS.
PLEASE STOP DOING IT!
STOP!
it's NOT worth it! It's DANGEROUS.
SO DAMN DANGEROUS.
Imagine having to PUNCH your friend in the chest as hard as you can, and the paramedics arriving and trying to resussitate your best friend and they're GONE because they HAD to have JUST ONE MORE HIT!
Is it worth it?!
Is that high worth losing your best friend? The love of your life? Your sister? Your brother? Your Mother? Father? Friends? Anyone at ALL?
WHY?!
Sit and ask yourself WHY you HAVE to SHOOT up drugs!
I'm asking you begging you ask someone who lost their best friend to this in their own arms LOST THEM because the drugs became more important than ANYTHING ELSE.
PLEASE
Ask yourself WHY you HAVE TO shoot up!
It's NOT worth it.
You'll die.
YOU WILL DIE.
I've lost a LOT of people and every year I cry my eyes out and wish I could have done something to get through to them, or that they could've just stopped and thought about it for a minute before they took that last hit that took their life.
PLEASE STOP SHOOTING UP DRUGS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
Think of whomever you love and imagine they have to hold your cold limp body in their arms crying and shaking you desperately to wake up.
SAVE YOUR LIFE and THROW OUT EVERY SINGLE SYRINGE YOU HAVE DO NOT DO THIS ANYMORE!!!!!
I don't care if you hate my post I PROMISED my friend that I would tell people EVERY year what happened and would try and save at least ONE user.
PLEASE
Throw them away don't do it anymore.
It will kill you.
It will, the last thing my best friend said to me was he should've listened to me that night.
Please don't let this happen to you please!
I'll forever be reminded of the last time I saw my best friend with his whole body going limp in my arms and tears down his face begging me to save him.
And I couldn't it was too late, the drugs fucking killed him.
I'll always hate heroine I'll ALWAYS hate shooting up drugs. It's a murderer in disguise.
I'll always love my best friend Will who never got to be a rock star like he wanted never got to get anywhere he wanted to, never got to get married, never got to have kids he wanted to have, never got to go to his prom, never got to be the person he wanted to be. But he'll always be that person to me even though he's not longer here.
Save your best friend save yourself please if you can't get yourself or someone you love or care about to quit abusing drugs at least make them stop shooting up drugs. The effects are too dangerous.
I'm sorry if this post upset you but I have to reach someone even if it's by shocking them to stop them.
In memory of Will, you're always in my heart.


----------



## rearranged

What's that got to do with LA?


----------



## DavisK4high247

Using a needle to get high or snorting or smoking can all kill you, if it's your time. I know people that died from coke that were snorting and I was injecting coke, they OD'd and died while I was injecting the exact same coke the died from snorting too much of, I know this because I was with my friend earlier that day, and the coke was unusually strong, and I always tested the coke with a small injection first, and I could tell that was stronger than normal coke , although we always got really fire coke, this was a step or two better, his snorting it did not let him know that it was so much better, as snorting coke takes about 10-15 minutes to kick in and is a milder high, mainly becasue you absorb a lesser % of the drug by snorting, coke anyway, and he did a way to big line of this coke that night,and did another big line a few minutes later, and by the time it kicked in he was strating to OD, and ended up dying. It's easier to OD on coke than meth,or heroin when snorting, or so I'm told, maybe he was just too coked out to realize he was doing too much and had binged on coke for a year.I guess his heart could not take anymore coke, it happens sometimes, as coke can cause the heart to beat abnormally sometimes and it then does not ever return to the proper heartrate or get back into the proper rythym, causing death. this has nothing to do with heroin or L.A. ,but it's a response to the post above the one above this about how to never shoot up, good advice to never start, true, but a person can die variuos ways from variuos drugs without ever using a needle!! Thats why I put the example up of my friend..all drugs can be deadly, injecting sometimes is no worse than snorting, as I spoke of in this post.


----------



## The Rock Monster

Smoking heroin is safe, youll nod before you have chance to od


----------



## chinky

and unless you have a very low tolerance to opiates and snort some fire dope chances are you will pass out before dieing by snorting it also...hopefully if your that inexperianced with dope, that your not cuttin up fatty tony montanna coke lines..start small and wrk yourway up

i mean you can die by snorting dope, it just takes a reckless act to do it..its not like your shooting your normal 2bags and get some super fire and kill yourself..

thats why i i never open up and cut up more then 2 bags at once...nomally i take my 2 bags and make 6lines and will do 2lines and then wait and 2 more and so on and then i will take another 2 bags and 9/10 i will nod off with a lines on my piece of glass cause im not just blowing all the lines at once..no need to rush take yourtime and by doin it that way you save your ableto conserv your dope too...i can take a bag and blow it all in one line or i can split it up into 3 little lines..you might only need 2 lines and not all 3..so when you get up from th nod you still got dope left over


----------



## rearranged

chinky said:


> and unless you have a very low tolerance to opiates and snort some fire dope chances are you will pass out before dieing by snorting it also...hopefully if your that inexperianced with dope, that your not cuttin up fatty tony montanna coke lines..start small and wrk yourway up
> 
> i mean you can die by snorting dope, it just takes a reckless act to do it..its not like your shooting your normal 2bags and get some super fire and kill yourself.



I picture pulp fiction when uma thurman snorts that big line of heroin thinking its coke.


----------



## DavisK4high247

rearranged said:


> I picture pulp fiction when uma thurman snorts that big line of heroin thinking its coke.



Yeah but the big ass line of heroin she snorted was supposed to be some special super high potentcy shit that cost a lot of cash. I'm sure that if you are deep in the underworld of crime like a hitman is, then you have access to high grade powder heroin whether in LA or the middle of some small town. A heroin dealer that has 3 high potentcy varieties like the dealer in Pulp Fiction would be known to someone high in the criminal underworld like a hitman would/is. I dunno about 2 of the 3 types of dope he has, but I have heard of dope from Germany,grown poppys in the Hurzt(spelling??) mountains of Germany is an actual source of a small amount of high potentcy heroin. As for the other types the dealer has, the names may be real or fiction, but I know they have small amounts of super strong powder made in all kinds of places in the world, and very well could have the "madman" in LA if you were connected well into the criminal world,lol.


----------



## iamstone

im in LA and been getting shitty tar all the time... occasionally get some powdery shit but when that thing heats up it melts together like tar all over....

biggest difference between them id say is that the powder gets more resins.

and stronger of course


----------



## iamstone

i have a question.... if you get ur tolerance up to a point where the regular pickup size dont really last u that long what should u do....

i want to slowly reverse and still want to be able to get high

just dont wanna keep raising tolerance and blow my money

im running broke


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Low dose suboxone for a few weeks.  That seems to be the popular thing to do.


----------



## dragoneyes

The Downtown LA scene seems to be super busted. You can find it, but I have only seen bad stuff. In Denver there are super chill connects that you can find easily downtown. I hear the San Fernando Valley has good stuff, but it is so big and spread out that it is hard to find a reliable source.


----------



## goguma

ive goten some brown (powder the stuff you blow on and it turns into tar) it was pretty good(i smoke).but lately been getting tar has anyone heard of mixing the tar with water and putting it in a visine bottle and squirting it up your nose? i read it burns but never heard of it.


----------



## HighonLife

^^ u dont even gotta fuck with the visine bottle

just cook it up n put it in a needless syringe n squirt it in your nose

yes, it burns like fuck, but if ur anything like me ull learn to love the burn..............quick, i might add


----------



## Tommyboy

^ Yea, you can ask for an oral syringe at any pharmacy, or you can pull the needle off of a regular syringe and use that.  It is a fairly common method of ingesting tar.


----------



## sponge_6

sounds like in the early post you were getting what we call salt and pepper its basically black tar ground down then they trow lactose into a balloon to keep the powdered tar they are gonna throw in from sticking to the bag its all the same stuff some has been in a dudes pocket and it will clump up into tar again


----------



## DavisK4high247

Man there is actual Mexican brown powder, they have been making it since the 1940's!! It's more common in Ariz. and NM it seems,but the powder is not made from mixing some powdery cut with tar, it is made as a powder and will not clump into tar, becasue it is not tar, I guess if you blow hot breaths onto any powder long enough it will get sticky or something, like coke for example, you get coke hot and humid and the stuff is sticky and clumpy , but thats not tar cocaine!! I know most heroin from Mexico is tar and most powdery dope from Mexico may be made by cutting tar with a powder cut, but there is and has always been actual #4 mexican brown powder heroin, not made like tar, made from tar or anything like tar, it's made like all #4 powder is..and it may be rare in Cali. ,but I have seen and done some in New Mexico, and the shit was very strong, high purity shit..you could blow on it all you wanted and unless you drooled on it , it would stay powder...lol.


----------



## SCSLug

I just got back to LA. I've checked the "usual" spots but I can't find shit. Is there a crackdown or something?


----------



## SCSLug

Downtown areas.

Just got back to LA. Usual spots are barren. wtf


----------



## Tommyboy

Chill man.  No need to triple post in here.  It takes some time before people respond.


----------



## perfectdrug

*new to LA*

I'm new to los angeles, used to live in new york. *no sourcing*


----------



## ms4104

Uhh what areoyu expecting us to give you connects or something? Do some networking dude. It's not rocket science.. it's a universal code all over the world. 

We can't direct you do someone's house lol.

Look for addicts in the area.. give them a bag or two to introduce you to a connect. Get some phone numbers. Go to a syringe exchange, and meet people there. 

It really baffles me when someone makes a post saying goddamn i need some help i need sources. Fucking get off your ass and do some footwork


----------



## RecklessWOT

ms4104 said:


> Uhh what areoyu expecting us to give you connects or something? Do some networking dude. It's not rocket science.. it's a universal code all over the world.
> 
> We can't direct you do someone's house lol.
> 
> Look for addicts in the area.. give them a bag or two to introduce you to a connect. Get some phone numbers. Go to a syringe exchange, and meet people there.
> 
> It really baffles me when someone makes a post saying goddamn i need some help i need sources. Fucking get off your ass and do some footwork



This^


----------



## The Rock Monster

come on you guys, finding dope is easy. just go to the ghetto


----------



## stupidretard

LA seems to be shiet at the moment from my recent experiences. There used to be this awesome guy who I know as Paco who would literally deliver said goods to my front doorstep...Kinda like Sampson or Mr. Niceguy in half baked...those were the days. I believe he got busted or something, because he hasn't answered his phone in months. It's a damn shame. 

Currently I am having to drive all the way to San Bernadino to pick up. It's a freaking mission and a half. I hate, hate, hate it. Traffic, gas money, shit prices. I keep reading these posts in other message boards that say if you can't find H in LA, then you need to find a new hobby. I think maybe I need to find a new hobby...Or grow some balls and start hitting up local exchanges and M-Done clinics. That sort of thing has always kinda sketched me out though...

Ehhhhhh...


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Yea dude if your driving that fucking far for any drug when you live in L.A. you should prolly do something else in your spare time.


----------



## ugly

stupidretard said:


> LA seems to be shiet at the moment from my recent experiences. There used to be this awesome guy who I know as Paco who would literally deliver said goods to my front doorstep...Kinda like Sampson or Mr. Niceguy in half baked...those were the days. I believe he got busted or something, because he hasn't answered his phone in months. It's a damn shame.
> 
> Currently I am having to drive all the way to San Bernadino to pick up. It's a freaking mission and a half. I hate, hate, hate it. Traffic, gas money, shit prices. I keep reading these posts in other message boards that say if you can't find H in LA, then you need to find a new hobby. I think maybe I need to find a new hobby...Or grow some balls and start hitting up local exchanges and M-Done clinics. That sort of thing has always kinda sketched me out though...
> 
> Ehhhhhh...




I live near San Bernardino. I always get everything there but it isn't a drive for me. Everything... I mean, I shop over there too. I am surprised that the prices seem high to you though. I have procured H over there, although I don't use smack anymore.

We can't discuss pricing, but just know that to those of us in the San Bernardino area do not find the price of drugs "high" per se...


----------



## Bomboclat

The heroin ive been getting in the SFV has been sucksville as of late. I mean its still ok for tar, but its nothing mind blowing in terms of good dope. For the price its pretty shit, but whatever.

The only thing ive found odd is that for a while it was tasting like someone up the line cut it with a good amount of coffee grounds or something, because it had a weird coffee like taste. Now the stuff im getting just tastes like the regular vinegar and stale bbq sauce.

I miss the mexican brown powder we were getting a few years back. Now _that_ was good dope.


----------



## stupidretard

Well, I should have added that I believe the prices are high because the person I them through makes it so. His prices fluctuate with the wind. Seriously one day it's this, and the very next it's that. I know he's making his money or personal stash every time I buy through him. But it's all I know, so I'm sort of stuck in th middle with him. Haha.


----------



## stupidretard

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Yea dude if your driving that fucking far for any drug when you live in L.A. you should prolly do something else in your spare time.



And yeah, I should...but I just don't wanna. ;-)


----------



## Venna

Yeah, I know. All my people are mysteriously gone. No fun.

Its getting so bad that even though I work 50 hours a week, I'm willing to take up a new hobby in search of what I need. I'm just always used to having a privte connect. I have never copped on the street and I am bad at approaching people. Go me.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

^^^get a gun and profit


----------



## Venna

I'm too much of a priss. I only carry my gun at LA Gun Club.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

And your point is>?


----------



## Venna

Get a gun and profit? I do. I have a gun and I profit from it at target practice.  More aptly, what exactly was *your* point? Were you being snarky or cryptic or did I miss something?......


----------



## nowdubnvr6

lmao i was being high and up way too late but yes guns and profit usually arent legal unless your a COP? Do i smell bacon?


----------



## Unbreakable

If your not willing to do the foot work, you have no business in dabbling in it....

It takes me 10 minutes max to get something Via Cold Copping.... You need to get some balls

No reason to be nervous copping drugs... its not like you got anything illegal on you... If anyone should be shook it should be dudes selling drugs  to someone who is all on edge and shit..... Stay mellow & Alert to your surroundings


----------



## ms4104

microtel said:


> bullshit; s'not always easy if you're pale-faced. urban inner-city peeps think you're a cop every time



I am white and clean cut and I have NEVER had anyone say that bullshit to me.. around here in Paterson beleive me SOMEONE will DEFINITELY take a chance on you no matter how copish you look. Like you honestly have to be mentally disabled to not be able to cop successfully in NJ.

Like it's really not rocket science.. you say bro i'll sniff/shoot one right in front of you if you want. I mean yo if you go around with $10 people prob wont take a chance on you.. but if your buyin a bun or more they see $ signs. Of course there are cautions people but I think if people are asking you if you're a cop, you need to learn to cop. You are probably goin in there with your tale between your legs like a lil pussy mammas boy petrified on the ghetto


----------



## The Rock Monster

microtel said:


> bullshit; s'not always easy if you're pale-faced. urban inner-city peeps think you're a cop every time




if you actually look like a fiend and not some lil preppy suburban white boi you wont have probs..i never had probs copping cuz im white


plus the DD's KNOW white boys go to the hood for their drugs.. if a white boys in the hood, hes most likely lookin


----------



## Tommyboy

microtel said:


> bullshit; s'not always easy if you're pale-faced. urban inner-city peeps think you're a cop every time



Who do you think the dealers look for to flag down?  They see a pale-faced person in the bad part of the city, they know what you are there for, so they flag you down to serve you.


----------



## RecklessWOT

The Rock Monster said:


> if you actually look like a fiend and not some lil preppy suburban white boi you wont have probs..i never had probs copping cuz im white



Yeah, but I'm actually pretty glad that I don't look like a fiend...
That's cool if that's how you get down, but I'm actually totally alright with that...

(and by no means am I preppy suburban, I'm quite broke and from the sticks and look the part, just not like a fiend)


----------



## The Rock Monster

microtel said:


> i know, it's a real problem. this face, it's a curse. To be fair, since this is the LA Thread, i never had problems in Los Angeles finding it, that's why I love LA. my bad experience was in New Orleans, Newark, and NYC/NJ these areas have all been disasters for finding the real thing. hell, I was homeless but mobile at the time, shaggy, unshaven, old clothes and still got the bums rush shit, or less. it seems to just be a different head back east or I was just very unlucky or too damn smelly. one bud suggested baltimore a better city. too bad cause i'm always hearing Jersey peeps on BL raving how good the scene is in jersey, but it must be seasonal  anyway does anyone else on this thread ever find themselves cheering for the cartels?



you couldnt find dope in nyc or nj!? 

you just didnt look in the right places.. once you find the spot it will always be there

i know there is lots of dope in NYC/NJ


----------



## stupidretard

And now my San bern hook is officially done...by choice though. The last 4 times I have dealt with dude, it has been a nightmare. And the product is god awful. The worst tar ever. Worst as in banged a whole gram to get even a decent high. Pathetic...

I think it's time for a break. Or to sniff around those exchanges and clinics that y'all talk about. That seems like less of a nightmare then dealing with my current hook. Disgusted face.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

They should take some college business courses right microtel. Maybe pay their tuition


----------



## Fireandrain

Does anybody know where this needle exchange on 5th downtown is? I can't find it on foot anywhere and I don't see any trace of it on the internet... did it vanish? Are there other places that are like "stores" and less like "exchanges" ??? New to the area and sick of paying full price for new spikes.


----------



## brutus

^ Just Google needle exchanges in your area if that one is closed.


----------



## Unbreakable

microtel said:


> i know, it's a real problem. this face, it's a curse. To be fair, since this is the LA Thread, i never had problems in Los Angeles finding it, that's why I love LA. my bad experience was in New Orleans, Newark, and NYC/NJ these areas have all been disasters for finding the real thing. hell, I was homeless but mobile at the time, shaggy, unshaven, old clothes and still got the bums rush shit, or less. it seems to just be a different head back east or I was just very unlucky or too damn smelly. one bud suggested baltimore a better city. too bad cause i'm always hearing Jersey peeps on BL raving how good the scene is in jersey, but it must be seasonal  anyway does anyone else on this thread ever find themselves cheering for the cartels?



Jerseys open Air is open pretty much 24/7


----------



## Junglistic1

It's hard to say.  Just stay away from the southern part of the echo park area.  The meth scene has been kinda quiet too.


----------



## Elkat13

Fireandrain said:


> Does anybody know where this needle exchange on 5th downtown is? I can't find it on foot anywhere and I don't see any trace of it on the internet... did it vanish? Are there other places that are like "stores" and less like "exchanges" ??? New to the area and sick of paying full price for new spikes.



I live on 5th and Hill and the closest one I know of is The Center for Harm Reduction @ 512 East 4th St. There is also one at 627 San Juan which is really only a few blocks away, but it is skid row. A little sketchier, <snip>


----------



## MIZZOUallDAY

*Hereoin in SoCal*

I moved out to SoCal about 4 days ago and was curious as to how popular the drug was down here.  Is it hard to come by? What is more popular down here tar or powder?


----------



## Tryptamino

tar. never been able to get powder in LA.


----------



## MIZZOUallDAY

Ok is it pretty hard to come by (Not sure if I can ask that, if so sorry I delete my post) I'm down to my last little bit I brought from home and am worried about being sick.

I'm not too familiar with the area is one of my problems.  I'm in between covina and San Dimas


----------



## Seyer

Tar. Powder disappeared from SoCal, for the most part, in 08.

Moving from DC --> NASADD

Mods please merge with LA area Heroin thread.


----------



## ohshea

I live in los angeles I came here from alaska and had the same problem as you. <snip>


----------



## MIZZOUallDAY

Is tar any good? Better then powder? I have been using for about a year and a half now and never had tar back home.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ As with everything it depends on the source.  You can have a shitty powder connect back east, and find a fire tar connect out west, which would make tar better in that case.  In general it seems that powder is better, but I'm sure that you can find just as good tar.  AZ seems to have the better tar though, and from what I've read on here it's not as good in Cali, but you could luck out and find a solid connect.


----------



## MIZZOUallDAY

Ok, am I only gonna have luck downtown LA or has anyone in the Covinan/San Dimas area had luck?


----------



## pamalamadingdong

MIZZOUallDAY said:


> Ok, am I only gonna have luck downtown LA or has anyone in the Covinan/San Dimas area had luck?



I am hoping the same thing. Gonna roll the dice and see what becomes of it.


----------



## magellan13

MIZZOUallDAY said:


> Ok, am I only gonna have luck downtown LA or has anyone in the Covinan/San Dimas area had luck?





pamalamadingdong said:


> I am hoping the same thing. Gonna roll the dice and see what becomes of it.



Guys: there are heroin dealers all across LA city and county, hell the guy next door to you might be slangin' dope.
You don't have to head from San Dimas to DTLA just for dope...


----------



## ohshea

i LOVE the one on fifth street the ladies there are so nice and pleasant, the doctor there will also help you find a vein and they have a class called hit it with your best shot. i dont feel awkward going in there. but sucks thry dont have short tips those are all i use i just go there for ties.




John_Burrows said:


> So today I visited my second LA area needle exchange, on Sycamore right off of Santa Monica in Hollywood. It's about a block away from Hollywood's skid row (big surprise) and it was basically someone with a table outside an RV. They were very nice and gave me 10 new needles in exchange for the ones I picked up last week.
> 
> Last week I went to the one downtown on 5th st, on the outskirts of the Toy District (and adjacent to, of course, skid row). This NE was really awesome, it was an actual "store" and a pretty nice place, at that. They didn't even blink an eye that I had nothing to exchange, they were happy to give me as many needles as I wanted to try out.
> 
> Both exchanges also provided alcohol pads, cotton, sterile water packs, cooking cups, rubber bands to tie off - everything!  Just add drugs.
> 
> I highly recommend the place to anyone in the area who wants to get gear but is wary about trying their luck at a drug store (the people at the exchange told me that, while it's legal in LA for a drug store to sell syringes, it's at their discretion and they can refuse if they like.
> 
> Only downside is while they had lots of different size needles, neither exchange had short tips.


----------



## Uhh

what where huh


----------



## dirtydank

My usual tar connect had some absolute fire powder the other day. It was your typical looking off white/beige powder that didn't clump up at all. Bags were <NO PRICES> probably around .3, and one bag was enough for two real strong hits with my tolerance (about a half gram of decent to good tar a day). Unfortunately he didn't have it for very long, and went back to his usual product.

What's up ya'll? Too many east coasters on here


----------



## livethroughthis

hi guys, i'm new on the site so if i fuck up with regard to posting protocol and and rules, i apologize, please let me know.  
pardon my ignorance in advance.  
i have a friend who who is in her early twenties and has tried a variety of drugs.  she recently moved back to LA after a couple years of living in the middle of nowhere in new york and is starting to take her interest in drugs a little more seriously.  
during previous years in LA, 07 to 10, she had a handful of friends who had the hookup to whatever at the time, predominately meth and heroin, which frankly, are my friend's two focal points of interest.  Now that she is back in LA, living in and around chinatown/downtown, all her friends she had have dissipated into various forms of unavailability, i.e. rehab, sobriety, jail, etc.  
she has lots of gay friends so getting meth, or "t" as it is so affectionately termed, is no problem.  
however, her biggest question is, what is the scene for heroin now?  she knows that that question has been asked and vaguely answered over the past few years of this thread's existence, however, it seems to her that over the years the scene has fluctuated pretty seriously, particularly with the recent gentrification of downtown.  
basically, can anyone just give my friend some idea of how to get a grasp on knowing the current gist of being able to meet other H users?  she's not looking to solicit/buy/sell, just for some help with regard to knowing what to look for or expect etc.  there have to be some people out there with some pertinent advice for her.  people who aren't the folks rolling around barefoot in wheelchairs at 6th and san pedro.  
thanks guys.


----------



## HighonLife

^^well as far as posting protocol goes you dont need to use 'your friend' 

other then that im sorry i cant really help you out, good luck tho


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You are within walking distance of the needle exchange if you're at 6th and San Pedro.  Know how to go there and get clean needles if that's the way you like to use it.  

You can also get prescribed Narcan so you can reverse an overdose if this is to occur.  

Heroin isn't a drug worth seeking out, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Opey

Who wants to help me get some H today? lol Man, what do you do?  Just go up to people and ask?  I've tried and had no luck so far.
I'm in orange county though, not LA.


----------



## livethroughthis

*tell me about it.*



Opey said:


> Who wants to help me get some H today? lol Man, what do you do?  Just go up to people and ask?  I've tried and had no luck so far.
> I'm in orange county though, not LA.




yeah opey, i hear you.  
i'm in LA and i know the city fairly well east of La Brea but i don't know anything about the "drug scene" as it were.  
i spend a lot of time downtown.  i know skid row as in the area but i don't really have a lot of, or any, experience regarding the protocol or etiquette for seeking and successfully procuring drugs from strangers at all, much less from strangers on the row, which obviously can be a little intimidating of an environment to a skinny young white guy.  even despite not feeling particularly uncomfortable walking among the folks down in that area, it becomes a different situation all together when actually looking to score.  
i was having a drink in little tokyo last night and afterward i headed down san pedro to where SR has been pushed down and walked around for a few blocks just to see what would happen.  and further, i was obviously not in the right part of the area to get heroin because the folks around me on those few blocks i walked were predominately black and it's my understanding that you're usually better off trying to score h from hispanic dudes who aren't too young, lest being ripped off or getting a shittier product.  
the whole situation's just a pain in the balls.  
oh and i'm not looking to slam it at all, certainly not at this point.  just wanting to get some tar to smoke.  
ideally i want to make a new friend to hang out with and enjoy the junk in a little more of a social atmosphere.  
grr.... can anyone throw me a bone here as to what the best way to go about this nonsense is?  

ps.... i thought you were supposed to say swim or whatever?  or is that another forum/site?  i knew i'd find someway to make my first post look like that of a jackass.  haha.


----------



## dirtydank

I think they used SWIM here way back when, but really it doesn't fool anyone.

If you're looking for open air LA is pretty hard to crack, unless you look like a stereotypical junkie, and if you did you wouldn't be making this thread. Last time I tried to cop open air I was around SR and didn't have any luck aside from crack. I've heard good things about that little lake with a park surrounding it (really trying here mods, please don't kill me) but my friend who was copping for me said it took him like 45 mins to find tar, and less than ten to find crystal. Long Beach is good if you want to hang around homeless people, but unless you got tracks they don't fuck with you.

Really your (or "your friends") best bet is to hang around needle exchanges/MMT sites/shady areas of town and try to find a number, LA being so big and all it won't be too hard for someone to answer your junkie beacon of distress. Don't the dudes selling meth know where to cop some tar, or are you hanging out exclusively with PnP gay dudes who only cop from other gays? All the Mexicans I know who sell crystal also sell/have a relative who sells dope.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

dirtydank said:


> I think they used SWIM here way back when, but really it doesn't fool anyone.



Not since the almost 10 years I've been here.


----------



## Junglistic1

Geez I would.nt know of anywhere  in the south bay that resembled this behavior.  I would guess humans of humans would be able to divulge its location.


----------



## mysticmusic

Fireandrain said:


> Does anybody know where this needle exchange on 5th downtown is? I can't find it on foot anywhere and I don't see any trace of it on the internet... did it vanish? Are there other places that are like "stores" and less like "exchanges" ??? New to the area and sick of paying full price for new spikes.



It's on 4th just after San Pedro on the right side of the street when going away from downtown. RiteAid downtown(5th & Broadway) will sell needles to anyone without a script also.


----------



## Junction

*San Francisco!*

Please forgive me if I didn't search correctly, but it seems like most threads directly concerning San Francisco are at least a couple months old.  

I have been perusing the Bluelight forums for about 5 years now, recently somewhat active again.  Are there a lot of San Franciscans on Bluelight?  Are there ever meet ups in the city or other parts of the Bay Area?

Please discuss what it is like being a Bluelighter in San Francisco or the Bay Area in general!

Best to you all


----------



## OzzBozz

Fuckin merged with the H thread. wtf.


----------



## red_eyed_wonda

i'm in the east bay, got my card, my pain doc (opana ir, yay!) great bud and great wax, i dont know too many people that can get the other stuff, but im always looking. 

love bart being able to take me to my fav dispensary in oakland, and anywhere else in the bay. such a beautiful place


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I'm in the south bay.  Havent seen much about BL meet ups around here in quite a while.


----------



## OzzBozz

Shnope


----------



## BZboo

Yes let's get this going. Especially across the bridge in the East Bay...
Weed is basically just a condiment and most drugs are easily accessed, hook ups are easy to find and its a generally relaxed attitude about substance use.

Bay Area vs. THiZZ is what it is...


----------



## Space Ways

Where the drugs live, from acid (not born here but it grew up in SF and went to school in Berkeley) to the rock-and-pill-paved streets of the TL.

East Bay is the best Bay though.


----------



## JunkieDays

Wyld 4 X said:


> I'm in the south bay.  Havent seen much about BL meet ups around here in quite a while.



And don't expect to. I'm pretty sure meet ups aren't allowed to be discussed here on BL anymore.
& If you want this thread to stay open, then ya'll should stop talking about it. Right now.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ It was an asked question which I answered, that is all.


----------



## Tommyboy

Merged both Cali threads


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I dont want to discuss H though.    

*pouts*


----------



## Tommyboy

Wyld 4 X said:


> I dont want to discuss H though.
> 
> *pouts*



We'll you can't discuss meet-ups, but instead of closing it I merged the two threads.  We don't have any general threads for a given city or state since pretty soon we would have 5 different threads for each city or state, some being for H, others for another drug, one for whatever, etc...  If you take a look at the other city specific H threads you will see that a number of topics outside of heroin are discussed, so there is no reason you can't do he same here as long as you adhere to the guidelines.


----------



## Morissdread

Ya I feel you man I mean following the rules I can't point you in a direction, except downtown, but good tar I really all there is your not guna find pure east coast snowflake powder, let's take a moment and reflect. Ahhh, but other than that I have had pure tar close to 100% once but never to be found again the stuff I have now is like 60 to 80 more like 60, you can find the good stuff but man shoot it up, stop smoking you'll get a better high you know, buy gram bags to save up, you'll save a lot of money buying whole sale you know


----------



## ohshea

^how can you even judge the purity in percents like that?

There is ECP going around in my little neck of the LA woods!! Only come across it two times prior in my life on the west coast and its BOMB. My dealer showed me the chunk and its a big, long perfectly smoothed side shaped into a perfect mold of a cylinder. About 3/4-1 inch wide and a few inches long but its broken off, so i dont know how long original chunk it was broken off was. Has that beautiful vinegar smell and has a grayish/off white coating but is light tan when broken off the cylinder, into little chunks and powder. When mixed with water (no heat needed like with tar) turns into a clear light brown liquid. 

The high is AMAZING. So much better than tar. And has DADDY LONG LEGS.  I still got afterglow in the morning and am sleeping in past my alarm!! Just wanted to share the great news w my fellow Angelenos. Its about 30% more expensive, but SO WORTH IT. Any one else come across this beauty? Im in Compton btw


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Morissdread said:


> Ya I feel you man I mean following the rules I can't point you in a direction, except downtown, but good tar I really all there is your not guna find pure east coast snowflake powder, let's take a moment and reflect. Ahhh, but other than that I have had pure tar close to 100% once but never to be found again the stuff I have now is like 60 to 80 more like 60, you can find the good stuff but man shoot it up, stop smoking you'll get a better high you know, buy gram bags to save up, you'll save a lot of money buying whole sale you know



Pretending like you know the percentage purity of your dope is just dumb as shit and makes you look like an idiot. No offense..


----------



## ohshea

^HAHA Mr Scag I was thinking the same thing, I hate when people spout off percents.


----------



## Tommyboy

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Pretending like you know the percentage purity of your dope is just dumb as shit and makes you look like an idiot. No offense..



Yea man, the only time I took percentages as being valid was when there was the DEA microgram bulletin which would say that they busted someone with a particular stamp, and say the percentage it was.  Other than that you never know.  Even if they said they found a few kilos of tar heroin in Cali and said its percentage, you don't know if you have a source that gets from them, and how many times it's cut before you get it.  At least with a stamp you know it's not being cut after that.


----------



## positive_orchid

how much usually comes in a 'loon anyways?


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^^

Depends on the size. Could be a .1, .2. gram, whatever.


----------



## positive_orchid

Went down to the same spot and SUCCESS!!! And found a new connect, and actually he was a really cool dude! Stopped a block down from the mission in front of a store/ restaurant. He said "I don't know about over there by the mission but you won't get ripped off here unless it's by a big white chick."


----------



## ohshea

^be careful tho, theres always someone lurking around there to rip someone off. Downtowns the only spot ive been sold bird shit and pebbles in balloons. But most are good, just tryin to get custys and make a living..

orchid delete your private messages your inbox is full


----------



## positive_orchid

^Thanks ohshea! I did! :D it's silly i can only have 5 messages


----------



## JunkieDays

HOW the fuck is this thread not closed yet?


----------



## ohshea

^why would they close it? Just because people dont visit it often?


----------



## JunkieDays

No, because of all the rule breaking going on. Don't you see how many people have stated street names and such?


----------



## ohshea

^i havent read before page 10 but all i see is the streets of needle exchanges...oh well let the mods edit it.


----------



## positive_orchid

Why is South Jersey fucking with a Cali thread?


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

He's from Jersey. They're not even really human..


----------



## ohshea

^Ha! Subhumans. Gtfo.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Haha.

Dirty Jersey, Baby


----------



## JunkieDays

Kiss my ass. 
I'll fist pump your face.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Haha.


----------



## JunkieDays

Haha. 
Seriously, I don't understand why so many people hate jersey. I mean, I can kind of understand it.
The whole "Jersey shore" thing really put a bad image on 'Jersey people' but listen, NO true jersey person is anything like those fuckin' faggot guido's. We hate them. Probably more so than you do. 
But seriously, why all the hate? Or is it just one of those 'Braindead hop on the bandwagon' type of things?


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Hah I don't know, man. Jersey just has this stigma attached to it. But in reality, it's no worse than any other place.. good parts and bad parts.

Jersey has served me well over the years so, I got no hate for the dirty J.


----------



## Mhansen0

Came out to San Diego for a bit hearing good things about the dope scene and haven't seen shit. A couple wild goose chases but all dead ends. Hit all the spots and nothing. Beginning to think SD wasn't as good as I thought.


----------



## Felonious Monk

^Where'd you come out to SD from?  I've only heard bad things about the dope scene down by the border.


----------



## Mhansen0

SLC,  Utah


----------



## Felonious Monk

Well I don't know much about the scene in Utah but SD is probably a little better.  I can't really help you though cause I'm new to CA as well, and either way, sourcing is not permitted on BL.


----------



## Mhansen0

It's all good no worries. I know the rules. Gonna head out and hit the supposed hot spots again.


----------



## Welderman

^ What I have noticed over the years is you know your a junkie when you have that 6th sense to find drugs wherever you are at in the world. It's like you can spot another user from a cross the street. That is a sign that you are a doper for life. My buddy and I were talking about this just the other day. From the first day we met a few years ago we knew we get high together.


----------



## red_eyed_wonda

so im tired of the back and forth with pain management and complaining and not gettting enough opanas. sure need to find some good tar again. probably just need to take bart to the city haha


----------



## brimz

Tar ?

is it as good as UK base #3 opinions please 

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Usually not. Tar is still technically #4 heroin, a purer form, than the freebase form #3 in the UK. 

Sorry to say, but the UK gets the shittiest dope out of all of us. Haha. That's not to say I haven't had great dope from over there, I totally have, it's just batch for batch it's usually weaker.


----------



## Welderman

^ Scags your like a world conisuier of dope. In a sick junky way I'm jealous.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

^^

Haha.


----------



## thugpassion

Felonious Monk said:


> I've only heard bad things about the dope scene down by the border.



If you cant find drugs on the mexican boarder than all the other self respecting drug users are avoiding you because you have no hustle, Im sure youll have plenty of time to get burned because you sound like a total mark......okay maybe your not that but?


----------



## brimz

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> ^^
> 
> Usually not. Tar is still technically #4 heroin, a purer form, than the freebase form #3 in the UK.
> 
> Sorry to say, but the UK gets the shittiest dope out of all of us. Haha. That's not to say I haven't had great dope from over there, I totally have, it's just batch for batch it's usually weaker.



true atm but it was other way round . 
We had the epic 3 year drought which has changed it all 4 good but decent kit is about if u got the right no.s 

in ozs

France gets the worst in the world i think they all do subs .

In 70s the had the best , swings n roundabouts


----------



## Felonious Monk

thugpassion said:


> If you cant find drugs on the mexican boarder than all the other self respecting drug users are avoiding you because you have no hustle, Im sure youll have plenty of time to get burned because you sound like a total mark......okay maybe your not that but?



I probably would like a total mark down by the mexican border, but I'm also not on dope so I don't plan on getting burned anywhere I get my drugs, CVS or dispensaries.  And yes, I'm sure you can find whatever you want by Mexico, but why the fuck would I want to go down there?  Besides the fact that whatever savings in buying near the border would be eaten by the cost of gas driving down there and the headache of the clusterfuck of assholes on the 5.
I'm pretty new to CA but our friend was from Utah and sourcing so I was just trying to help him not waste his time.

^^Yeah, it's interesting how each country develops their own opioid sub-cultures based on the availability of different substances.  There's also a documentary about the problem of suboxone abuse in Finland. ("Reindeerspotting" maybe?)


----------



## chelseagirl

Figured I'd add my two cents about Cali vs. other places. I have a lot of experience in NY (Mount Vernon, not exactly NYC) and Seattle and I have to say that San Francisco has been a total let down so far. I used to complain about shit in Seattle every damn day but man do I realize now how ungrateful I was! Obviously NY had the best stuff I've tried (china white) and NJ def had the cheapest (although not the "fire" I hear about all the time) but you can def find some quality stuff in Seattle. For the same price, the stuff I've found in SF is wayyyy weaker. Like not even a rush from an amount that would usually be more than enough. 

I wish I knew some other opiate users here; my one friend is gone and I hate having to do this shit alone all the time. It gets lonely. Plus it isn't very safe, especially if I'm trying out new stuff...


----------



## lask213

I'm in DTLA, and its always balloon type 1 around here..


----------



## OzzBozz

Has anyone heard/know of how the cocaine quality in the bay area is? I know this is a heroin thread, but its a california thread. Was just wondering, moved here 8 months ago and haven't found anything promising so i'm thinking of giving up


----------



## chelseagirl

I'm not really into coke but I have some friends here who are and seem to be quite happy with the quality/were commenting on it recently. However, this is all secondhand! I would hope it's better than the dope I've tried here, which is mostly disappointing :/


----------



## abracadabra girl

Hi from Oakland. Been a couple years since I got coke but I was told it was not nearly as good as stuff on the east coast.


----------



## NorthernCaliMobbin

Up here in Central/Northern Cal...we call the really good black "salinas" im pretty sure it was 2009 or 10 when it started flooding the streets replacing the typical garbage cough syrup smelling stuff that u could buy a ton of for pennies on the dollar, this way more expensive "salinas" tar was and is still the best ive had by far. I normally just make sure to bring enough with me to last a road  trip when i go to LA mainly for the reason i dont wanna have to go try n find it in some sketchy hood down there but by the sounds of it maybe gna hsve to try the first stuff mentioned on the first page


----------



## Dosmoka

Has anyone heard of dope that cooks up green? The stuff I have been gettin recently looks like normal tar and smokes normal but when I cook it up it is really dark brown/greenish in the syringe. It's some good dope and it gets you high as hell but he color is just odd. I read some other threads around about the same stuff and it seems to be going around up here. What could make the dope this dark greenish color?? Does anyone else have any experience with this?


----------



## catalana

The further north the worse drugs get . SFO sucks. Years ago I had some green dope it was cut, quality ok. Where there r Mexican migrants you'll find drugs.


----------



## Vudue

Hmmm maybe I'm just lucky. True there is alot of bad tar in Los Angeles but that's just because there is so damn much of it. Everywhere. If u stay east side of the river east Los Angeles to Whittier prices are lower and the quality is from the brown powder to top quality amazing black tar from Mexico. Guess u just gotta have a solid connect. I haven't been to skid row to buy in about four years and there are reasons for that


----------



## Vudue

I got a buddy who moved from Newark who used to bitch about la dope all the time. Now everytime he goes back to nj he takes the train and takes a half oz back home with him because now the stuff he is getting out here is top notch. Don't even get me started in the amazing stuff u can find two hours away in tiajuana for more then half off. Oh man I think I just triggerd a relapse haha


----------



## chitownchick90

Chicago dope is so much better I dint know why the dope in LA SUCKS so bad!  I get my stuff from DTLA because really that's the only place I know where to go.  Chicago had China white abd sandy dope,  even hard dope b but but all smashed into powder acts dint even cook it! Out here its so dark abd mucky


----------



## Tommyboy

This thread has had so much sourcing in it lately and never really had much positive discussion so I am closing it indefinitely.


----------

